# New GBX-100 G-Lide series look like G-7800



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Just rumors...

GBX-100, May 2020, price 24900 yen

Smart functions?
GPS?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

i am loving these new displays!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Piowa said:


> View attachment 14909713
> 
> 
> Just rumors...
> ...


I'll take it!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

I would buy this; although probably not in those particular color options. It is hard to tell the color of the bezels, are they polished or dull ?

It is semi-smart; the watch can display more accurate/detailed stuff about tides, sunrise etc than the typical G-Lide. It receives this info from the smartphone app.

I would like to see this display in more G-Shocks. I don't care if they are smart, I think this display would be great even in non-connected watches. 1980s 7-segment displays have no place in $100 watches in 2020.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

I think they are priced too low for GPS/connected functions. Tide graph, moonphase, sunrise/sunset are great for the G-Lide lineup, but I think that's it.

Thank you for sharing, Piowa!


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



wrsmith said:


> I would buy this; although probably not in those particular color options. It is hard to tell the color of the bezels, are they polished or dull ?
> 
> It is semi-smart; the watch can display more accurate/detailed stuff about tides, sunrise etc than the typical G-Lide. It receives this info from the smartphone app.
> 
> I would like to see this display in more G-Shocks. I don't care if they are smart, I think this display would be great even in non-connected watches. 1980s 7-segment displays have no place in $100 watches in 2020.


The bezels kind of look like a glossy UD carbon fiber. But it's hard to say for sure as lighting can make such a big difference in how things look in photos.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

I like!

Is that a 5th light button on a square???

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



dgaddis said:


> The bezels kind of look like a glossy UD carbon fiber. But it's hard to say for sure as lighting can make such a big difference in how things look in photos.


I think it is brushed steel. Hopefully not 'faux' steel (like what they do on the vintage-style digital watches).

In any case I can not be sure. I will see if I can find for some more pictures.


----------



## Ralphee (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Piowa said:


> View attachment 14909713
> 
> 
> Just rumors...
> ...


Great looking G-LIDE! Thanks for sharing.
It says "VIBE ALARM" on the display. That's awesome. If it only had Tough Solar, too...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Love the display!


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

looks like it is as big as the King with the 5th button

screen display is nice

but the price is not


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Looks great nice to see Casio bring back vibe alarm in higher models.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Looks good but why negative only?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



FROG said:


> i am loving these new displays!


Does this mean a 1-second stopwatch again? I hope not.


----------



## sierra950 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

It does say "Lap Pace" and "Lap Distance" on the model on the left hand side...GPS? Would be awesome...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Older G-7800 has adjustable display contrast


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Those look awful nice!

Thank you for the heads up and posting them Piowa!!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

I think they look pretty cool, but the devil is in the details.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

I'm intrigued. Hope they come out with a solar (and atomic!) one. The continually-recharging, set-and-forget thing is hard to move on from once you've gotten spoiled on it. 

If I'm seeing it right, they have sort of faux distressed bezels. Might not be a bad look.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



GaryK30 said:


> Does this mean a 1-second stopwatch again? I hope not.


I just looked closer at the photo and the left most watch confirms our darkest fears...

come on casio! give us milliseconds!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



FROG said:


> i am loving these new displays!


I agree.

It made me wonder if we would open a GPR-B1000, GBD-H1000 or GBD100, if we would find this same octagon display behind the round 'flashing'. Casio may be using these for more than one model.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



FROG said:


> come on casio! give us milliseconds!


+1

I don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



FROG said:


> I just looked closer at the photo and the left most watch confirms our darkest fears...
> 
> come on casio! give us milliseconds!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Too bad. I don't need milliseconds (1/1000), but 1/100 seconds would be nice.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

G-Central posted an article about the GBX-100.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-g-lide-gbx-100-with-mip-lcd-and-bluetooth/


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

I also like a lot the way these look. 

Question, what's memory in pixel (MIP) LCD display?


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Gah, just when I thought I'd take it easy this year. I love the new display type on these. Same as the GPR b1000 Rangebeast which boasts a very legible negative display

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

First G-Shock i like since buying Garmin Instinct.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Igorek said:


> I also like a lot the way these look.
> 
> Question, what's memory in pixel (MIP) LCD display?


I think it is like an ebook display where it doesn't consume power when the display is static (and only uses power for the pixels that change). This is what Kyocera says (not sure who manufactures the ones for G-Shock but I'm pretty sure this info also applies):

"With a randomly accessed stored bit per pixel cell structure, you address pixels individually, refreshing only those pixels which need to be changed thereby reducing power requirements.

The extremely low power LCD cell structure design makes these displays excellent candidates for battery powered applications, such as wearable medical devices, wearable sports gear, Internet-of-Things products and other portable applications."


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

These are pretty damn sharp. It's slightly amazing the old screen tech held out as long as it did.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

g-addict said:


> Igorek said:
> 
> 
> > I also like a lot the way these look.
> ...


That is good stuff now it only needs solar battery.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Igorek said:


> I also like a lot the way these look.
> 
> Question, what's memory in pixel (MIP) LCD display?


Same as in Garmin's Instinct for example!
Praised for its excellent contrast !

https://os.mbed.com/teams/JapanDisplayInc/wiki/MIP-reflective-color-display


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Nemo_Sandman said:


> Same as in Garmin's Instinct for example!
> Praised for its excellent contrast !
> 
> https://os.mbed.com/teams/JapanDisplayInc/wiki/MIP-reflective-color-display


Does the Instinct stopwatch show increments smaller than 1 second? It seems that Casio's MIP display models can't do this.


----------



## DingoDave (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Stoked! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Love the shape, functions, big buttons and size.

I am in on the black one 

Edit: 
Me: "I'd totally pay 100$ more for a titanium inner case :-d "
Casio probably thinking: "100$? - did you forget a zero at the end? (evil laugh)"


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



GaryK30 said:


> Does the Instinct stopwatch show increments smaller than 1 second? It seems that Casio's MIP display models can't do this.


Yes. The stopwatch shows tens of seconds for the first 5 seconds. Then just full seconds. When it's stopped it shows hundreds of seconds.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

A better picture from the Zona Casio link posted by another member.


cousswrc said:


> https://translate.google.gr/transla...3/mas-imagenes-de-las-proximas-novedades.html











Looks like stainless steel bezel with brushed and aged treatment.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Are these new G-Lides regular square size?


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

This is ticking pretty much all my boxes:

moon
tides
sunrise/set
tough
front light button
non-solar
vibe alarm

The only thing I need detail on is to what extent it needs to ever be connected to a smartphone. If you only have to do it once, to get the moon/tide/sunset stuff accurately set up then fine. If it's daily or weekly, I'm out.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Regular resin case or that new carbon core stuff?

I admit these look good. Although a positive screen would be better. Less cool looking but still better.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Rocat said:


> Regular resin case or that new carbon core stuff?
> 
> I admit these look good. Although a positive screen would be better. Less cool looking but still better.


Depends on the display technology they use, seems crisp from the photo. If it's similar to e-paper type or what they use on Garmin, even negative display should be very manageable.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

I'm really diggin' the green (teal?) one and I could see myself picking one up at some point as a kayaking watch. The area I typically paddle in when I'm back home in Florida is a lagoon with a labyrinth of shallow mangrove canals, and timing the tides can be the difference between paddling and trekking your boat through ankle deep muck or getting trapped by oyster beds. Of course I can just look up the tides and remember the high/low, but where's the fun in that and plus...G-Shock ;-)

It looks like the metal part of the bezel is muted (either brushed or perhaps ip coating), which is good for me because as a rule we don't wear shiny things in the water at our beach, due to it being infamous as the "Shark bite Capital of the World".


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

The South west coast of oz has bad ass sharks I think we lost 4 souls in one year a couple of years ago .


----------



## Facelessman (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Just see this!!!! I'm interested. Love to see that lcd in somewhat square


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

some intriguing new details:


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

i love how casio is basically just hosting their own watch show this year, then posting youtube videos to send out the info.

these watches look fantastic! the data nerd inside of me loves how they packed the tide screen densely with info.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



rumbling said:


> some intriguing new details:


Was about to post that too, thank you!
Has anyone noticed that black full metal square with a squared pattern?







seems pretty interesting!


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



rumbling said:


> some intriguing new details:


I'm no surfer, but i do love water activities.

I'll be eyeing this one, when it releases. The MIP display is stunning!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G975F met Tapatalk


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

The presenter looks like he's broken into a hospital ward.

#coronavirus


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



rumbling said:


> The presenter looks like he's broken into a hospital ward.
> 
> #coronavirus


it's the hottest trend of 2020...it's really catching on!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Badger18 said:


> The South west coast of oz has bad ass sharks I think we lost 4 souls in one year a couple of years ago .


Always sad to hear. Luckily in our area, while we do have the highest number of shark bites in the the world per year, they are never fatal. We just have a perfect storm of conditions where our beach is a popular surf spot, has murky water, and most importantly is located near an inlet from the ocean to a lagoon which serves as a shark nursery ground. It's said that anyone who has spent a day at our beach has been within 10 feet of a shark whether they know it or not, and I personally on a few occasions have had good sized reef sharks swim right between me and the other parties I was in the water with.

I know that many will point out that dive watches are shiny, and that things like that shouldn't matter. However I'm not talking about diving, but rather playing in murky surf churned water with sharks looking for bait fish. Not wearing shiny objects is just one of the precautions we use along with looking out for jumping fish, avoiding schools of fish, and staying out of the water at dusk/dawn. Honestly, I've always been more concerned with the Bull Sharks in the area than the reef sharks responsible for the majority of the bites.


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Knives and Lint said:


> Always sad to hear. Luckily in our area, while we do have the highest number of shark bites in the the world per year, they are never fatal. We just have a perfect storm of conditions where our beach is a popular surf spot, has murky water, and most importantly is located near an inlet from the ocean to a lagoon which serves as a shark nursery ground. It's said that anyone who has spent a day at our beach has been within 10 feet of a shark whether they know it or not, and I personally on a few occasions have had good sized reef sharks swim right between me and the other parties I was in the water with.
> 
> I know that many will point out that dive watches are shiny, and that things like that shouldn't matter. However I'm not talking about diving, but rather playing in murky surf churned water with sharks looking for bait fish. Not wearing shiny objects is just one of the precautions we use along with looking out for jumping fish, avoiding schools of fish, and staying out of the water at dusk/dawn. Honestly, I've always been more concerned with the Bull Sharks in the area than the reef sharks responsible for the majority of the bites.


Great Whites cause the most fatalities here with Tigers a distance second , Bull sharks are problem on our east coast.


----------



## computer_freak (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



AstroAtlantique said:


> Was about to post that too, thank you!
> Has anyone noticed that black full metal square with a squared pattern?
> View attachment 14923565
> 
> seems pretty interesting!


It has the old 3159 module so it would be an older square or a prototype.

Edit: Checked again and I was wrong. It seems to be a computer render of the GMW-B5000GD-1


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Why no positive display models as option? Bummer.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



tsteph12 said:


> Why no positive display models as option? Bummer.


Apparently none of the newer G-Shocks with MIP displays have a positive option (GPR-B1000, GBD-H1000, GBD-100 and GBX-100).


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



GaryK30 said:


> Apparently none of the newer G-Shocks with MIP displays have a positive option (GPR-B1000, GBD-H1000, GBD-100 and GBX-100).


The Garmin Instinct can flip flop from positive to negative or vice versa. Just sayin'.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Rocat said:


> The Garmin Instinct can flip flop from positive to negative or vice versa. Just sayin'.


Yep, I know. I wonder why Casio can't offer the same feature.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Eric.S said:


> Are these new G-Lides regular square size?


G-Central posted the dimensions in their updated article.

_The watch measures 50.9 x 46.0 x 14.7 millimeters and weighs 66 grams, which is somewhere between the size of a DW-5600 (48.9 x 42.8 x 13.4) and GX-56 (55.5 × 53.6 × 17.5), but lighter than the GX-56's 88 grams. _

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-g-lide-gbx-100-with-mip-lcd-and-bluetooth/


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

I noticed that the GBX-100 is said to also have sunrise/sunset, so this is one of the few Gs that offer this plus moon phase and tides.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

OK. Please help me understand what the constant complaining is about regarding why CASIO isn't building a Garmin Instinct.

The Garmin Instinct * already exists*. It's pretty awesome, and anyone can buy it today from Amazon for reasonable prices. Less than half the cost of the just-released GBD-H1000. It's not like the Garmin Instinct doesn't exist and we're waiting for CASIO to build it?

So if a person wants a positive MIP display watch with hundredths stopwatch, what's preventing them from buying a Garmin Instinct already? Job done, complaining over. Unless complaining is the ultimate goal?

Is that the reason? Or is it that what we really want is a Solar-powered Instinct, and Garmin isn't building it?


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Any info on the battery on this thing? Is it rechargeable or what?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



James142 said:


> Any info on the battery on this thing? Is it rechargeable or what?


If you go to this link, it says the battery life is two years, so I guess it's some kind of conventional button cell.

https://translate.google.com/transl....mynavi.jp/article/20200304-casio2020spring1/


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Knives and Lint said:


> Always sad to hear. Luckily in our area, while we do have the highest number of shark bites in the the world per year, they are never fatal. We just have a perfect storm of conditions where our beach is a popular surf spot, has murky water, and most importantly is located near an inlet from the ocean to a lagoon which serves as a shark nursery ground. It's said that anyone who has spent a day at our beach has been within 10 feet of a shark whether they know it or not, and I personally on a few occasions have had good sized reef sharks swim right between me and the other parties I was in the water with.
> 
> I know that many will point out that dive watches are shiny, and that things like that shouldn't matter. However I'm not talking about diving, but rather playing in murky surf churned water with sharks looking for bait fish. Not wearing shiny objects is just one of the precautions we use along with looking out for jumping fish, avoiding schools of fish, and staying out of the water at dusk/dawn. Honestly, I've always been more concerned with the Bull Sharks in the area than the reef sharks responsible for the majority of the bites.


not to take the tangent any further (i''ll put it back on track with my next post  ) but wouldnt sun reflecting off the crystal be brighter and more prominent than a metal bezel or band? me blinding my wife every time i change gears while driving is a pretty good example of this haha


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



FROG said:


> OK. Please help me understand what the constant complaining is about regarding why CASIO isn't building a Garmin Instinct.
> 
> The Garmin Instinct * already exists*. It's pretty awesome, and anyone can buy it today from Amazon for reasonable prices. Less than half the cost of the just-released GBD-H1000. It's not like the Garmin Instinct doesn't exist and we're waiting for CASIO to build it?
> 
> ...


yessss!!! every time theres a reference to casio doing anything smart watch related theres always those ppl that come out of the woodwork all garmin garmin garmin :roll: if its so much better go buy a garmin! lol
ive said it many times before, casio is making a tough watch with smart features not a smart watch trying to be tough (like garmin wishes).

i wonder if the same ppl complain to garmin about not having a solar watch or having a measly 1m water resistance and no shock resistance? :think:
im a G fanboi but i wouldnt go to a garmin forum for a whinge about their products lol


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

As they say there's only a thin line between love and hate. Hating doesn't necessarily make us less loving. We are being here posting in a G-Shock forum, owning (or have owned) numerous Casio watches, and listening closely on news of new releases. Without a doubt we are all fans of Casio. But even being a fan can be critical, and not necessarily needed to go to worshiper level to condone everything they do. Some of us are just hoping they should do some of the things they should have done for a long time and/or to do better than other competitors. It doesn't make us any less of a fan.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Well, thanks for explaining it. I guess I've always personally recognized that the G-Shock line every once in a while makes a great watch, while at the same time making literally hundreds of other watches that I can't get into. For the last 20 years, G-Shock has been making tons of strange, ugly, or weird - I mean "unique"  - watches non-stop, and while I can't say I'm totally ok with that, I also just kind of ignore it and jump back in when they make something awesome.

But when I look at this new watch and compare it to the GLX5600, it looks like a completely different company altogether produced this thing. The GBX-100 looks retro-futuristic....almost like an artist's rendering of a future watch that will never go into production, not the kind of thing that you could buy in a few months time. And 2 year battery life on a coin cell? Crazy.

I get it, some people are like, "Dude, Garmin's been doing this for years now." and rightly so. But my goodness, if that's the response to CASIO moving their watches forward, what were they thinking for the last 10 years when CASIO have just been putting out variations of the same-old 7-segment LCD tide-moon watches and charging grande dollars for them?

I guess I also know CASIO. Once they build the core watch, they're going to make 100 variations of it for the next decade. So the very fact this exists is actually exciting to me. The positive display version seems inevitable. It's just the G-Shock way.

MIP display DLC stainless steel solar screwback square, anyone? I'm on board.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Well, I was getting my wallet ready, but now will have to reconsider due to increase in size.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



samael_6978 said:


> Well, I was getting my wallet ready, but now will have to reconsider due to increase in size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Where can I find size info?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Eric.S said:


> Where can I find size info?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-g-lide-series-look-like-g-7800-a-5137241-6.html#post51154395


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



GaryK30 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-g-lide-series-look-like-g-7800-a-5137241-6.html#post51154395


Thanks Gary ! Sorry I missed your reply the first time. Seems still manageable size.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Tbh I'd prefer an all resin bezel.


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

''released in May''

my birthday is in May :think:


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

instinct is 100 m water resistent and shock resistent


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

2 year battery and not a screwdown may mean wear on the holes unless they use metal sockets like I've seen on some cheaper Casios...


----------



## g-addict (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Watch_Geekmaster said:


> As they say there's only a thin line between love and hate. Hating doesn't necessarily make us less loving. We are being here posting in a G-Shock forum, owning (or have owned) numerous Casio watches, and listening closely on news of new releases. Without a doubt we are all fans of Casio. But even being a fan can be critical, and not necessarily needed to go to worshiper level to condone everything they do. Some of us are just hoping they should do some of the things they should have done for a long time and/or to do better than other competitors. It doesn't make us any less of a fan.


Well said, but I do notice a bit of toxic negativity here (not like right here, but in the forum in general), but I'm sure that happens in all online communities. I'm talking about the people who are just constantly hating on G-Shock, or just complaining about the same thing all the time and looking for any opportunity to complain again, people who think that their consistent dislike of new models supports a "G-Shock is failing" narrative, people purposefully pressing people's buttons to get a reaction (trolls), etc. I'm all for free speech, and we can disagree on things, but let's try not to be jerks about it.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



cuica said:


> 2 year battery and not a screwdown may mean wear on the holes unless they use metal sockets like I've seen on some cheaper Casios...


The battery life is equivalent to the GB-5600B-1JF, which like the new G-Lide has bluetooth and vibe. Pretty standard I think. Probably lasts longer if you don't use bluetooth or vibe that much.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Eric.S said:


> Tbh I'd prefer an all resin bezel.


An all-resin bezel might be more practical, but these brushed metal bezels do look nice, especially with the negative MIP display.


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Are we satisfied that the thing that looks like a front light button, is indeed a front light button?


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Why not make all buttons reconfigurable "soft buttons" at this point?


----------



## WWhite (Aug 20, 2019)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Obv, i'll get one... or two, or three !
B/W my favorite, all black in 2nd, and the 3rd one in 3rd.

Solar Multiband would be perfect too.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Updated photo of the 3 models.

The original pics shown were obviously taken at a specific angle so the bezels picked up some different colours, they each have a plain silver brushed steel bezel.

I'm slightly disappointed because I quite liked how they were first made to look with a kind of "aged" look to them.

Anyway, here's what they ACTUALLY look like:


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

love the flash of blue on the black model's water resist


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

At first i thought they were bringing out the successor of the G-Shock G-056/ GW-056 but these are more chunky

The G-056 (solar non atomic) and GW-056 (Solar and Atomic) are still the thinnest G-Shocks around

I wish they would bring those back


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

The blue one with black resin bezel would be nice !








_With a bit of blue accents_

Or why not with a blue screen lol


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

I really like the looks and the screen. No solar Is a dealbreaker, but I'm sure there will be a model to fit my needs in the future.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

A bit more info from the Casio 2020 Spring & Summer Watch Collection page:

https://www.casio-watches.com/2020ss/en/product/g-shock/gbx-100/


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

It's quite simple, really.

No MB6.
No tough solar.
It has a negative display which I absolutely hate.
Already have way too many watches to wear anyway.

So, can't wait to order one :-x


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

I love the blu one:








GBX-100-2


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

i dont like the half-a55 bezel, part resin - part metal, like that

either go full metal or none with bullbar

if I ever buy one, I will paint over it to match the color of the resin - damn


----------



## Brasso (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Love the design and the new display. I could care less about the smart function. In fact, I don't like it. I don't want my watch dependent on my phone. If I wanted that I'd get an Apple Watch. I like Gshocks because they are rugged, stand alone, watches that are no fuss, no muss.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

Do like this one, more so than the GPS/heart rate/step tracker....nice screen, good colours......will be nice to see one in the flesh....


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Brasso said:


> Love the design and the new display. I could care less about the smart function. In fact, I don't like it. I don't want my watch dependent on my phone. If I wanted that I'd get an Apple Watch. I like Gshocks because they are rugged, stand alone, watches that are no fuss, no muss.


its not dependent on the phone, works completely fine without it |>


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Tetsu Tekubi said:


> its not dependent on the phone, works completely fine without it |>


None of the features are app/phone dependent?


----------



## emdkay (Mar 10, 2020)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



Squatcho said:


> None of the features are app/phone dependent?


The phone/notification/smart features obviously require a phone. You can't have it both ways. If you want a dumb watch that only tells the time, there are plenty of other options for you.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



emdkay said:


> The phone/notification/smart features obviously require a phone. You can't have it both ways. If you want a dumb watch that only tells the time, there are plenty of other options for you.


Obviously. The point being that the watch doesn't "work completely fine without it". About $50 of the purchase price works without a phone. I think I would be satisfied if:

- the watch connected to the via Bluetooth for time sync without an app.

- or, if the app connected to watch but only held data locally - no sharing with casio or anyone else.

Of course, I'd be satisfied with a lot of new tech if it wasn't all designed to funnel info to third parties.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*

G-Central has just updated their article on the GBX-100.

_*Update: Official Release Details*

The GBX-100 series is now officially listed as a May 2020 release in Asia. Clearing up some uncertainty from before, the watch has a 1-second increment stopwatch and not 1/100-second as mistakenly stated earlier on the casio-watches.com page. The watch has a 3-axis accelerator for step counting, which allows it to measure distance, speed, and pace, as well as calculate calories burned.
_

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-g-lide-gbx-100-with-mip-lcd-and-bluetooth/


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: New G-Lide series look like G-7800*



GaryK30 said:


> The GBX-100 series is now officially listed as a May 2020 release in Asia


Could be while before it hits the UK then!!

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

Available to pre-order in Europe:
https://plazajuwelier.nl/g-shock-gbx-100-1er-bluetooth


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Piter_De_Vries said:


> Available to pre-order in Europe:
> https://plazajuwelier.nl/g-shock-gbx-100-1er-bluetooth


I was expecting 199€ since the retail price is 199 USD i believe, but 159€ is a pretty nice price already !


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Piter_De_Vries said:


> Available to pre-order in Europe:
> https://plazajuwelier.nl/g-shock-gbx-100-1er-bluetooth


€159 isn't bad, but once I add on shipping to the UK it comes to €171, (roughly £150).

While this is cheaper than what G-Shock UK will price it at, (£159 I believe), I can get a 20% Forces discount making that around £127 at today's rates. I'll probably wait to get the email from G Shock UK TBH.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Piter_De_Vries said:


> Available to pre-order in Europe:
> https://plazajuwelier.nl/g-shock-gbx-100-1er-bluetooth


Thanks! Pre-ordered two (white and blue) as I'm still undecided which one to have/keep b-) Most probably the blue one as I have some white watches already.

Pre-ordered two GBD-100's as well (same colors). Great and wise expenditures, in these rocky times. Oh well, genuinely makes me happy :-x

Edit: got a call immediately after ordering: expected delivery will be end of this month... (great service to keep the buyer informed!)


----------



## deltaforce316 (Nov 8, 2015)

I’m in two minds with this really, I prefer the look of the GBD-100 but the GBX has all the same functions as well as the moon and tide stuff. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

deltaforce316 said:


> I'm in two minds with this really, I prefer the look of the GBD-100 but the GBX has all the same functions as well as the moon and tide stuff. Decisions decisions.


GBD100 Is now available to buy. I'm holding out for the GBX myself. Time for a square I think...


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

sodamonkey said:


> €159 isn't bad, but once I add on shipping to the UK it comes to €171, (roughly £150).
> 
> While this is cheaper than what G-Shock UK will price it at, (£159 I believe), I can get a 20% Forces discount making that around £127 at today's rates. I'll probably wait to get the email from G Shock UK TBH.


It's going to be £139 mate. Pretty decent price in my book and I'll be pulling the trigger immediately after it becomes available.

https://g-shock.co.uk/gbx-100-1er

Can I ask, is the email from g-shock advising it's in stock just sent out automatically to everybody with an account, or do you have to specify an interest in this model?


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

rumbling said:


> It's going to be £139 mate. Pretty decent price in my book and I'll be pulling the trigger immediately after it becomes available.
> 
> https://g-shock.co.uk/gbx-100-1er
> 
> Can I ask, is the email from g-shock advising it's in stock just sent out automatically to everybody with an account, or do you have to specify an interest in this model?


Well, I'm pretty sure that as long as you're registered with them you'll get an email, but if there's ever a watch coming that I want advance notice of then I still hit the "Notify Me" button!

It's only for big releases that they tend to send emails out on too, so if I were you I'd get on the link and click the button.

Hopefully they're going to get good stock numbers as I'd love to get one when the email comes!

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

They just changed the UK price up to £149.

See, that's bad marketing.

Had the price been £159 on the site and then got tweaked down to £149 just before going on sale, it would have given me a warm fuzzy feeling. But tweaking it up £10 just before going on sale.........:-|


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

rumbling said:


> They just changed the UK price up to £149.
> 
> See, that's bad marketing.
> 
> Had the price been £159 on the site and then got tweaked down to £149 just before going on sale, it would have given me a warm fuzzy feeling. But tweaking it up £10 just before going on sale.........:-|


Pretty bad!

Although I'm sure when they first advertised any sort of price, (G-Shock UK this is), it WAS £159?

At least I can still add a 20% discount to that so I'll still go for one.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer (Oct 1, 2017)

Not solar powered, not thermo sensor, boring colours, negative display... not for me thank you


----------



## emdkay (Mar 10, 2020)

timeseekeer said:


> Not solar powered, not thermo sensor, boring colours, negative display... not for me thank you


This has a memory in pixel display, better than the display on any Casio you've ever seen, and has notifications which can't be said for 99% of g-shocks. If you insist on that hard-headed mindset of the watch must be solar, bla bla, then there are plenty of same-y g-shock watches for you to choose.

For the non-haters actually looking forward to this awesome watch, there are new photos up at https://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/watch_detail/GBX-100-2/

It's also been on eBay in the Asia market for a few days. I have the GBX-100-2 coming my way any day now with DHL Express shipping. This is one watch I'd just like to have now instead of waiting any longer to be released in the US. I'm coming from experience of 15 or so smart watches, and my Pebble watches aren't going to last much longer.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got my GBD100, and the MIPS display is crazy good.....will be adding one of these when my crack, I mean Casio dealer has them!


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Video now on you tube???


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Still not sure which to get??
GBD100 or GBX100 🤔😬


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Mic71 said:


> Video now on you tube???


Looks like a bit of a dodgy vid to me, "Licky Time"! 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

rumbling said:


> It's going to be £139 mate. Pretty decent price in my book and I'll be pulling the trigger immediately after it becomes available.
> 
> https://g-shock.co.uk/gbx-100-1er
> 
> Can I ask, is the email from g-shock advising it's in stock just sent out automatically to everybody with an account, or do you have to specify an interest in this model?





rumbling said:


> They just changed the UK price up to £149.
> 
> See, that's bad marketing.
> 
> Had the price been £159 on the site and then got tweaked down to £149 just before going on sale, it would have given me a warm fuzzy feeling. But tweaking it up £10 just before going on sale.........:-|





sodamonkey said:


> Pretty bad!
> 
> Although I'm sure when they first advertised any sort of price, (G-Shock UK this is), it WAS £159?
> 
> ...


Confusing, price-wise. Searching for GBX-100 on G-Shock's UK site shows them as £139, however, when selecting any one of the watches the price is shown as £149. :think:


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

kenls said:


> Confusing, price-wise. Searching for GBX-100 on G-Shock's UK site shows them as £139, however, when selecting any one of the watches the price is shown as £149. :think:


Very odd! When they finally go on sale I'll look at that side of it. If there are still two different prices I'll contact them and complain, see if they offer it at the lower price

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Still can't decide between the GBD and the GBX.
There is something I like about a digital display in a round watch but then I am liking the idea of the new tch in the classic square.. Wish I could get both...


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Maddog1970 said:


> Just got my GBD100, and the MIPS display is crazy good.....will be adding one of these when my crack, I mean Casio dealer has them!


What is the notifications like on the watch?
I really want to be able to use this feature as it so handy. I did have a full smart watch but only really wore it for the notifications. I love gshock watches and with this feature if it works I will be so happy...


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Mic71 said:


> Still can't decide between the GBD and the GBX.
> There is something I like about a digital display in a round watch but then I am liking the idea of the new tch in the classic square.. Wish I could get both...


i keep looking at the GBX, and keep thinking that the fonts on it look very small...


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Everdying said:


> Mic71 said:
> 
> 
> > Still can't decide between the GBD and the GBX.
> ...


I know what you mean. 
I'm pretty sure the GBX AND GBD have the same screen. 
With the GBX most of the photos of it show all the tide stuff which I defo couldn't read. But I would not use any of that...


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Mic71 said:


> I know what you mean.
> I'm pretty sure the GBX AND GBD have the same screen.
> With the GBX most of the photos of it show all the tide stuff which I defo couldn't read. But I would not use any of that...


the only thing with the GBX is there is no basic 'time / date etc only' screen, which the GBD has.
so if u dont need any of that extra tide / sunrise etc, u just have to endure and be stuck with a much smaller time font.


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Everdying said:


> Mic71 said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean.
> ...


Check out the video on you tube 



It shows the different screens of the watch.


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

I would consider GBX purely on the basis that it is G-Shock with nice big digits for time. I don't have interest in step counter or bluetooth stuff but I might buy it regardless.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Mic71 said:


> Check out the video on you tube
> 
> 
> 
> It shows the different screens of the watch.


oh, it has a time only screen...guess i missed this part in the manual 
ok, then this GBX should be pretty good...but its still $40 retail more than a GBD.


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Everdying said:


> Mic71 said:
> 
> 
> > Check out the video on you tube
> ...


What annoys me is from this video you don't actually get to see the watch. Ok the face and some features but nothing of the construction, sides, strap so on.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Mic71 said:


> What annoys me is from this video you don't actually get to see the watch. Ok the face and some features but nothing of the construction, sides, strap so on.


just from pics alone, looks very typical..small screws holding the bezel etc..
strap probably wont be much different to whats on most basic Gs...and it would likely come with quick release bars like most newer Gs.
also plastic keeper, and buckle with 2 prongs...textured buttons...probably plastic too like the gbd-100.

the only thing i would really like to know is that metal bezel...is it part of the interchangeable resin bezel...or part of the case...
and if its part of the bezel...would it eventually fall off as its very likely just glued on


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Mic71 said:


> Still can't decide between the GBD and the GBX.
> There is something I like about a digital display in a round watch but then I am liking the idea of the new tch in the classic square.. Wish I could get both...


No more decisions.
I just ordered the GBD...
imo looks more aggressive like a gshock should..👍


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

eeh the gbx100 video, the viewing angles looks pretty bad, the brightness of the screen pretty dim and the overall watch looks absolutely giant

I'd have ordered this if it was a small pleasant size like 38 or 40mm but 50mm? thats a no


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> eeh the gbx100 video, the viewing angles looks pretty bad, the brightness of the screen pretty dim and the overall watch looks absolutely giant
> 
> I'd have ordered this if it was a small pleasant size like 38 or 40mm but 50mm? thats a no


u do realise this isnt that much bigger from a regular 5600 square right.


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Everdying said:


> Keep_Scrolling said:
> 
> 
> > eeh the gbx100 video, the viewing angles looks pretty bad, the brightness of the screen pretty dim and the overall watch looks absolutely giant
> ...


Which is one of the reasons I chose the GBD in the end. 
Just sold a 5600 on ebay as I wasn't wearing it. Whenever I put it on it always looked too small.? Maybe because all my other watches are bigger..


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Mic71 said:


> Which is one of the reasons I chose the GBD in the end.
> Just sold a 5600 on ebay as I wasn't wearing it. Whenever I put it on it always looked too small.? Maybe because all my other watches are bigger..


to me, a 5600 case wise is ok.
but i do notice it feels bigger if i have it on the combi / metal bracelet, as opposed to the usual resin straps.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

I love the design and the functions are nice to have. I am worried about the size though. I will wait for some wrist shots. Also, only maximum of 60 minutes timer? That is a shame.


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

Nat-e said:


> I love the design and the functions are nice to have. I am worried about the size though. I will wait for some wrist shots. Also, only maximum of 60 minutes timer? That is a shame.


I think the steel bezel around the case almost makes it look bigger than it is. 
Personally I think it's what put me off and made my mind up to go for the GBD instead. More than likely though when I get to see one of these in the flesh I will probably have yet another opinion on it🤔


----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

Is the device firmware upgradeable? I wish they could make the notifications actionable in a firmware update. One button push to goto & open a recent notification.


----------



## emdkay (Mar 10, 2020)

Piter_De_Vries said:


> Is the device firmware upgradeable? I wish they could make the notifications actionable in a firmware update. One button push to goto & open a recent notification.


Yes, though the g-shock connected app.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

emdkay said:


> Yes, though the g-shock connected app.


Are you sure the new MIP display models like the GBX-100 support firmware updates? As far as I know, this was not the case with the GPR-B1000. The app could be updated, but I have yet to hear about any feature changes to the watch itself, which is one of the main benefits of having firmware updates.


----------



## deltaforce316 (Nov 8, 2015)

GaryK30 said:


> Are you sure the new MIP display models like the GBX-100 support firmware updates? As far as I know, this was not the case with the GPR-B1000. The app could be updated, but I have yet to hear about any feature changes to the watch itself, which is one of the main benefits of having firmware updates.


When I got my GBD-100 and first connected it to the app I was told there was an update for the watch, obviously I started the update. The watch screen then showed G shock with an animation and a progress bar in the app. Took about 10 minutes. The app says the watch is using software version 04.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

deltaforce316 said:


> When I got my GBD-100 and first connected it to the app I was told there was an update for the watch, obviously I started the update. The watch screen then showed G shock with an animation and a progress bar in the app. Took about 10 minutes. The app says the watch is using software version 04.


I hope Casio will be able to add or change features in the watch, something they've apparently not been able to do with the GPS Rangeman.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Same here....app notified me of the update when first connected, version 4 running now....



deltaforce316 said:


> When I got my GBD-100 and first connected it to the app I was told there was an update for the watch, obviously I started the update. The watch screen then showed G shock with an animation and a progress bar in the app. Took about 10 minutes. The app says the watch is using software version 04.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Relojesdemoda in Spain are showing all 3 versions at a discount price of €127.20!

Three separate pages, one for each model, so you have to search on their website for each watch. They're not taking pre-orders but do have a Notify Me button. It will be interesting to see if they change their price closer to release date.

Here's the black one:

https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/me...ck-gbx-100-1er-casio-gbx-100-1er-p-93446.html


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Still scrolling through a Google search:-d

Interestingly, Pacparts are already showing spares for all three models:

https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?model_id=gbx-100

For example, the white one:

https://www.pacparts.com/model.cfm?...start=1&src_model_id=gbx-100&action=list_part

It looks like the bezels are two piece. So limited mods could be done I guess. No straps though.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ya, the bezel being 2 parts is expected.
i still think the metal part is glued / attached by double sided tape on top of the resin bezel.
tho looking at the pacparts list, another way is the metal bezel could possibly be attached to the case by the screws at the 9 and 3 position.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Meh. I don’t care about firmware updates for the GBX.

Pointless labor cost adder, driven by high level software developers that want to make a buck fixing their own mistakes forever and ever. Forget that.

I want the GBX to have rock solid operation from day one, programmed by real embedded firmware engineers, that works right now and 30 years in the future. Just like a DW5000.

I don’t need feature creep, or bugs, or other junk. I want what I paid for day one, and rock solid operation until the watch falls apart.

No firmware updates. None. Just a working product day one.

Sometimes I wonder if people are serious about things or have so little going on in their lives that they want a wrist toy to dink around with that they have to baby and update constantly. What a waste of time.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Everdying said:


> looking at the pacparts list, another way is the metal bezel could possibly be attached to the case by the screws at the 9 and 3 position.


You're probably correct looking at the watch. Other models with a two part bezel are the same, I know for definite my GW-3500B is.


----------



## deltaforce316 (Nov 8, 2015)

FROG said:


> Meh. I don't care about firmware updates for the GBX.
> 
> Pointless labor cost adder, driven by high level software developers that want to make a buck fixing their own mistakes forever and ever. Forget that.
> 
> ...


Would of been nice but one of the mistakes they have made is not being able to view new notifications with the press of one button.

Notifications may or may not be important to you but if that was fixable with a quick firmware update, wouldn't that be a good thing?


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

deltaforce316 said:


> FROG said:
> 
> 
> > Meh. I don't care about firmware updates for the GBX.
> ...


?? Yes it would...


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

emdkay said:


> This has a memory in pixel display, better than the display on any Casio you've ever seen, and has notifications which can't be said for 99% of g-shocks. If you insist on that hard-headed mindset of the watch must be solar, bla bla, then there are plenty of same-y g-shock watches for you to choose.
> 
> For the non-haters actually looking forward to this awesome watch, there are new photos up at https://www.casio-intl.com/asia/en/wat/watch_detail/GBX-100-2/
> 
> It's also been on eBay in the Asia market for a few days. I have the GBX-100-2 coming my way any day now with DHL Express shipping. This is one watch I'd just like to have now instead of waiting any longer to be released in the US. I'm coming from experience of 15 or so smart watches, and my Pebble watches aren't going to last much longer.


Mine just arrived from HK yesterday! But, the damn lockdown here in LA prevented me from picking it up after work. Can't wait to check it out. What are your initial impressions?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like they're finally on the gshock USA site. Only the teal one is showing the preorder button for me, but if clicked it says it's out of stock so I assume that means these were released to the site a bit early.
$160 for each of the 3 colors...so slightly more than the GBD-100 but still a massive bargain compared to the other bluetooth squares since this has the MIP display.

https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gbx100-2


----------



## i-man (Jun 24, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Casio UK have changed their GBX-100 search result page to now show £149 for each, rather than £139 then £10 higher on each individual watch's page.

Sent from my Nokia 7.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Its 21:10 BST 09th June and the last entry I see in this thread is Mic71's post #110 from a week ago. Whereas the main f17 page shows sodamonkey as having the last post 37 minutes ago. ???

*EDIT*

Looks like I'm missing 39 posts???


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

duplicate


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

one out of malaysia:






another one from the watching casio guy


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

kenls said:


> Its 21:10 BST 09th June and the last entry I see in this thread is Mic71's post #110 from a week ago. Whereas the main f17 page shows sodamonkey as having the last post 37 minutes ago. ???
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> ...


Appears to be sorted. All caught up. Thanks |>


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

kenls said:


> Appears to be sorted. All caught up. Thanks |>


I've had the same problem with various threads on different WUS forums recently. On some threads it was corrected, but on others it's still a problem.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

I just put in a pre-order for the turquoise, via the G-Shock's main website.

https://www.gshock.com/collections/gbx100

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Just bought this tonight. I absolutely love the MIP display! It really is a huge step up without having to drop a large chunk of change.

I really love the color, bezel, screen, and the extremely soft and comfy strap. The strap tapers awkwardly in my opinion, but I can live with it. I actually really like the number of sizing slots and find it easy to get a great fit and the strap is plenty long. The buttons also are not very responsive and I find it a bit annoying. I was also a bit surprised by how large it wears. I am not sure what the dimensions are compared to a square, but it does seem to wear larger, although not in a bad way. It actually fits my 7" wrist perfectly. As for the app...nope. It is incredibly slow and I don't really like the fact that my phone is tethered to it all the time. That seems like a battery drain, so I ended up unpairing it for now.

If you plan on using it a lot for recording workouts, it does appear to have a lot of nice features and could certainly be useful, but I ended up getting pretty irritated with how slow it was (I hit the sync icon to update some changes I made and after over 5 minutes of the sync wheel spinning I just gave up). Maybe it was just my phone or maybe it just needs a bug fix, but either way, I can live without the app. I mainly wanted it for the MIP display, step counter (distance tracking, too...but I fear I need the app for that) and the overall style, so no big deal.

I also tried on the gbdh-1000...what a whopper and it seemed quite heavy. I'm not a stranger to thick watches, but this felt a lot thicker than any watch I have ever owned and it just did not feel comfortable. I might check it out again sometime, but for now I just don't see one in my future.

Here are a couple pics. I tried to take one that was at a farther distance to give you a better idea if how it wears.

















Edit: I should really point out how incredible the viewing angles are. This is by far the best Casio display I have ever owned. I am really happy with it. I tried to take some pics at what would traditionally be difficult, non viewable angles and wow, no problem viewing the time at all.
























Also, I really like the WT screen for traveling. Two time zones in nice legible sizes. I found my new travel watch.


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

May I ask, do the tide, moon and sunset/sunrise functions work without the app/tethering? Are they stand alone?

Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

rumbling said:


> May I ask, do the tide, moon and sunset/sunrise functions work without the app/tethering? Are they stand alone?
> 
> Thanks.


Yup, it seems most of the functions can operate independently. There are only so many ports for the tide, moon, and sunset/sunrise functions, so I ended up setting mine with the app because I don't really live near the preset locations. The app offers 3,000+ locations I believe, so it was easy. Now, if you're trying to set it up with just the watch and your location is unavailable, I believe you can type in your gps coordinates into your watch and customize it that way. I didn't try it, but I think that is how it works. I'm still playing around with it and figuring things out. You even have 3 different screen configurations for it which is really cool.

























I think these are going to end up being big and probably a top seller.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> deltaforce316 said:
> 
> 
> > When I got my GBD-100 and first connected it to the app I was told there was an update for the watch, obviously I started the update. The watch screen then showed G shock with an animation and a progress bar in the app. Took about 10 minutes. The app says the watch is using software version 04.
> ...


The app immediately stated it was updating something on my watch when I first paired it which shocked me. I'm not sure what they mean by "update" (I have a feeling that has nothing to do with adding or changing features though), but that is what it said.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

@Mr.Jones82 - Thanks for the really nice photos and review so far. I'm waiting to order the same Teal version as soon as available in UK. There is a small(although growing) list of things I'm unsure of so far, but maybe not deal breakers yet. 

The GBX-100 has no hourly chime. I'm used to this on my current ProTrek 3100 so that is a real shame and a surprise. Do any of the MIP display watches have an hourly chime? I don't see it mentioned in the manuals. Perhaps it's a feature that is being phased out? Maybe a software update could enable it. doubtful though. 

The more concerning things are the slow response / lag to cycle through the watch menus, and also the bluetooth connection. 
I'm interested to see if you feel these are something that can be put up with. 

I will not use the watch for Bluetooth notifications, and really only want it for the amazing display, and accurate timekeeping. Coming from a multi-band 6 watch that is always on time, I'd like to continue with this accuracy. However, auto-adjustment of time only happens when the watch is paired to the phone, and that seems to mean the phone app must be running all the time. The battery life estimate of 2 years is based on 12 hours of Bluetooth connection time per day. Battery life estimate drops to 12 months if you use Bluetooth connection for 24 hours per day according to the manual. So do I need to manually pair phone each day and then unpair to ensure accurate timekeeping. Or will the watch just pair once per day as needed to do a time update? The manual says 'Watch remains paired with phone after time adjustment is complete'. Hmmm

Trying to think if there is a way to keep the time accurate daily, without me manually needing to take action each day - or remain paired 24hours of the day. Perhaps I have it all wrong though, and it's not so complicated???
(display does still seem to make it worth it... beautiful  )


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yup, it seems most of the functions can operate independently. There are only so many ports for the tide, moon, and sunset/sunrise functions, so I ended up setting mine with the app because I don't really live near the preset locations. The app offers 3,000+ locations I believe, so it was easy. Now, if you're trying to set it up with just the watch and your location is unavailable, I believe you can type in your gps coordinates into your watch and customize it that way. I didn't try it, but I think that is how it works. I'm still playing around with it and figuring things out. You even have 3 different screen configurations for it which is really cool.
> 
> View attachment 15202001
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT pics!

I ordered the black and the teal from Reed Jewelers. Wasn't sure which color I wanted, so I ordered both 

It's on delayed shipment until mid-june.

I think this will be a very popular Square.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mcgon1 said:


> @Mr.Jones82 - Thanks for the really nice photos and review so far. I'm waiting to order the same Teal version as soon as available in UK. There is a small(although growing) list of things I'm unsure of so far, but maybe not deal breakers yet.
> 
> The GBX-100 has no hourly chime. I'm used to this on my current ProTrek 3100 so that is a real shame and a surprise. Do any of the MIP display watches have an hourly chime? I don't see it mentioned in the manuals. Perhaps it's a feature that is being phased out? Maybe a software update could enable it. doubtful though.
> 
> ...


The watch itself only lags when you transition out of the workout mode. It is only for a few seconds, so it doesn't concern me. The Bluetooth app on the other hand lags quite a bit as stated earlier. I'm personally okay with not using the Bluetooth or not having MB6, since that type of accuracy isn't really necessary in my day to day life. Either way, it really is a beauty and worth the price tag.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

mcgon1 said:


> Trying to think if there is a way to keep the time accurate daily, without me manually needing to take action each day - or remain paired 24hours of the day. Perhaps I have it all wrong though, and it's not so complicated???
> (display does still seem to make it worth it... beautiful  )


like all Gs, they are very accurate as is. if youre worried about battery life or the effort of pairing/unpairing, you could always just pair once a month or less to sync and still easily be within 15-30sec of the exact time


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

To really, truly understand this watch, compare the GBX-100 and the GLX-5600 side by side. It's next level stuff.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

FROG said:


> To really, truly understand this watch, compare the GBX-100 and the GLX-5600 side by side. It's next level stuff.


But the one HUGE plus with the GLX is that it's solar.

Hard to believe Casio couldn't make it a solar.... even worth paying more ($200ish) for that, imo. 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## plork (May 24, 2011)

i have a glx and it is not solar either


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

plork said:


> i have a glx and it is not solar either


Oh... I thought it was. Still no excuse for Casio not to make the gbx solar. Having vibe alarm and Bluetooth will eat the battery up.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

babyivan said:


> Oh... I thought it was. Still no excuse for Casio not to make the gbx solar. Having vibe alarm and Bluetooth will eat the battery up.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


The GWX-5600 is solar.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> The GWX-5600 is solar.


Ahhhhh, that's what got me confused! Thanks Gary.

I've never really researched the g-lides, because I wasn't a big fan of the busy display and the small clock digits.

But the new gbx has an option to show just the time and date, so I am now a g-lide guy 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

babyivan said:


>


Thanks for posting this. It's the best video I've seen for showing what the watch looks like from various angles. The metal bezel and display look great. The viewing angle range seems excellent. The decreased distance between strap holes is an improvement over many other Gs, allowing a better fit. I'll be interested to see his full review.

I believe he said he paid $250 on eBay. The watch is shown at $160 on the gshock.com, although they only have the teal colorway currently (for preorder). The other two colorways say "out of stock."

https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gbx100-2


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

bluetooth tech now has very little battery drain...and based on the manual that nobody bothers to read...
as can be seen, even with bluetooth connected 12hrs a day...the watch still lasts its whole rated 2yr life.
i would gather that if u left bluetooth on 24hrs without doing anything else...the battery would still last quite awhile.
what kills the battery more are the notifications, vibration, illumination etc.








anyway, dont see why one is so ocd to want accurate time every day...for a watch that's accurate to seconds a month...that possible 1 sec off a day isnt a deal breaker.
plus bluetooth is reliant on the carrier time...which is always a delay from atomic time.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

babyivan said:


> But the one HUGE plus with the GLX is that it's solar.
> 
> Hard to believe Casio couldn't make it a solar.... even worth paying more ($200ish) for that, imo.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


it is hard to believe they couldnt cos they clearly can and most likely will but no company esp. casio ever plays all their cards at once esp. on a lower end model (lower end relative to the currently mip line up)



babyivan said:


> Oh... I thought it was. Still no excuse for Casio not to make the gbx solar. Having vibe alarm and Bluetooth will eat the battery up.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


no it wont.



> Battery life: Approximately 2 years
> ConditionsDisplay: 21 hours/day
> Step counting: 12 hours/day
> Bluetooth Connection Time: 12hours/day
> ...


bout the same as a huge number of g's and thats only if youre using it extensively, even if you were, there plenty of ways to conserve battery life or you could... you know, just spent a couple bucks on a new one when the old one dies and go on with your day :-!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> Thanks for posting this. It's the best video I've seen for showing what the watch looks like from various angles. The metal bezel and display look great. The viewing angle range seems excellent. The decreased distance between strap holes is an improvement over many other Gs, allowing a better fit. I'll be interested to see his full review.
> 
> I believe he said he paid $250 on eBay. The watch is shown at $160 on the gshock.com, although they only have the teal colorway currently (for preorder). The other two colorways say "out of stock."
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gbx100-2


People are just impatient. In a few weeks this thing will be everywhere at MSRP of $160, then there will be the usual discounts and you'll be able to get it for even less.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> Thanks for posting this. It's the best video I've seen for showing what the watch looks like from various angles. The metal bezel and display look great. The viewing angle range seems excellent. The decreased distance between strap holes is an improvement over many other Gs, allowing a better fit. I'll be interested to see his full review.
> 
> I believe he said he paid $250 on eBay. The watch is shown at $160 on the gshock.com, although they only have the teal colorway currently (for preorder). The other two colorways say "out of stock."
> 
> https://www.gshock.com/watches/digital/gbx100-2


No prob! |>

Yeah, the ebay prices are insane! I guess he wanted it badly enough that he couldn't wait for the U.S. release.:think:

I originally pre-ordered the teal off of g-shock's main site, but then decided I wanted the black as well. I cancelled the order and ordered both from Reeds Jewelers. They are technically on pre-order until mid-June, which is right around the corner.

Reeds shows all 3 colorways available for pre-order:

Black

Teal

White/Black


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> People are just impatient. In a few weeks this thing will be everywhere at MSRP of $160, then there will be the usual discounts and you'll be able to get it for even less.


There's a good chance that these will be hard to come by, like the "CasiOak" (GA-2100). I don't mind paying MSRP on these, they are pretty inexpensive, imo..... but I definitely wouldn't pay over MSRP!! The people who are paying crazy prices for the Oak confound me, lol!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

babyivan said:


> There's a good chance that these will be hard to come by, like the "CasiOak" (GA-2100). I don't mind paying MSRP on these, they are pretty inexpensive, imo..... but I definitely wouldn't pay over MSRP!! The people who are paying crazy prices for the Oak confound me, lol!


Yeah I don't really get the CasiOak obsession. The GBX though I dig.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah I don't really get the CasiOak obsession. The GBX though I dig.


Ditto

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah I don't really get the CasiOak obsession. The GBX though I dig.


Me neither.

But I believe it's partly hype. As also was with the B5000 line-up.
Many people who never liked G Shock bought these, because they 'liked' the models. But I see so many of them selling it again after a few weeks.

My GBX is in pre order  Can't wait !


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Myrrhman said:


> Me neither.
> 
> But I believe it's partly hype. As also was with the B5000 line-up.
> Many people who never liked G Shock bought these, because they 'liked' the models. But I see so many of them selling it again after a few weeks.
> ...


B5000 are my fave Squares. Love the premium feel (basically a grown up version of my favorite childhood watch) and much improved LCD (STN is killer; drastically improves negative displays!).

Also, that they are Made in Japan. It may not mean much, since all of my G-Shocks made in China and Thailand have no flaws, but still.










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

babyivan said:


> B5000 are my fave Squares. Love the premium feel (basically a grown up version of my favorite childhood watch) and much improved LCD (STN is killer; drastically improves negative displays!).
> 
> Also, that they are Made in Japan. It may not mean much, since all of my G-Shocks made in China and Thailand have no flaws, but still.
> 
> ...


Same. B5000 is amazing. I have the black B5000 and the B5600. And also own the GW5600BC.

And a coincidence ... I just compared the LCD's again between the 5610 and the B5000 and the latter is so so much clearer. Still not amazing though and curious where the MIP LCD's can take us in the future.

















I modded the B5600 display though, which is now housed inside my B5000. So the B5600 now has the STN display 

EDIT: Sorry for going a bit off topic now though


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Myrrhman said:


> Same. B5000 is amazing. I have the black B5000 and the B5600. And also own the GW5600BC.
> 
> And a coincidence ... I just compared the LCD's again between the 5610 and the B5000 and the latter is so so much clearer. Still not amazing though and curious where the MIP LCD's can take us in the future.
> 
> ...


No worries, you brought it back around to the gbx 100 talking about the MIP display.

I totally agree on all points!

I was wondering about why the stopwatch in the MIP watch doesn't have 1/100 of a second. Apparently the technology is still in the early stages when it comes to refresh rates, i.e. keeping up with the speed of the digits changing so fast. I'm sure they were able to do it, but maybe not at that price point.... at the moment.

I'm excited about this new technology, I just hope they don't "jump the shark". They need to keep the core essence of what G-Shocks are, without becoming just another crappy smartwatch.

Oh, and you got some AWESOME Squares, love the mods! @Myrrhman 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah I don't really get the CasiOak obsession. The GBX though I dig.


I personally think the CasiOak is a really handsome watch. Thin and light. It has a simple dial for a G-shock ana-digi, and borrows some of the best design cues from Genta's Royal Oak.

I can see why minimalists would dig it  But yeah...it's unlike virtually any other g-shock ana-digi out there.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

FROG said:


> I personally think the CasiOak is a really handsome watch. Thin and light. It has a simple dial for a G-shock ana-digi, and borrows some of the best design cues from Genta's Royal Oak.
> 
> I can see why minimalists would dig it  But yeah...it's unlike virtually any other g-shock ana-digi out there.


I hear ya

I'm a minimalist myself: but for me, g-shocks are all about the digi. 
If I want analog, I'll strap on one of my Seiko automatics and call it a day.

I tried getting into the ana-digis, just not feeling it.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

babyivan said:


> No worries, you brought it back around to the gbx 100 talking about the MIP display.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Thank you so much !!!


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Anyone know if these are up for order at the Gshock Canada site yet? Can't find a link


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

daytripper said:


> Anyone know if these are up for order at the Gshock Canada site yet? Can't find a link


Did you check to see if Reeds Jewelers will ship to Canada?

Check out the links I put further up for all 3 colorways.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

A closer look at the GBX-100 review
youtube.com/watch?v=2E1C7N3Q7g8


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

mcgon1 said:


> A closer look at the GBX-100 review
> youtube.com/watch?v=2E1C7N3Q7g8


Thanks!

I forgot he was going to do a follow-up to the unboxing video 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

mcgon1 said:


> A closer look at the GBX-100 review
> youtube.com/watch?v=2E1C7N3Q7g8


He gives a good overview of the pros and cons. Hopefully some of the cons can be fixed with software/firmware updates.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

youtube.com/watch?v=0vgTu9eFPgI

A nice 4k video here. Unfortunately I cannot link direct - not enough posts yet  Can someone link direct. Thanks.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

mcgon1 said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=0vgTu9eFPgI
> 
> A nice 4k video here. Unfortunately I cannot link direct - not enough posts yet  Can someone link direct. Thanks.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

mcgon1 said:


> youtube.com/watch?v=0vgTu9eFPgI
> 
> A nice 4k video here. Unfortunately I cannot link direct - not enough posts yet  Can someone link direct. Thanks.





Myrrhman said:


>


Good find, thanks!

I love watch videos where they wear gloves, lol.

It's especially funny when the watches are G-Shocks! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

babyivan said:


> Good find, thanks!
> 
> I love watch videos where they wear gloves, lol.
> 
> ...


reseller/serial returner lol


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I really hope you'll be able to toggle between positive and negative in the future on these models. I was on a hike and I noticed after each km it chimes and records the amount of time in a positive display. Pretty cool.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I really hope you'll be able to toggle between positive and negative in the future on these models. I was on a hike and I noticed after each km it chimes and records the amount of time in a positive display. Pretty cool.
> View attachment 15221185


Nice! Did you have to set up that you were actually doing some sort of activity first?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

G-Central posted a new article about the GBX-100.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-g-lide-gbx100-pre-orders-selling-out-in-u-s/


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

sodamonkey said:


> Nice! Did you have to set up that you were actually doing some sort of activity first?


No, I was just hiking along and I noticed it. I had actually noticed it earlier, but I didn't quite put together the 1km and chime.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> No, I was just hiking along and I noticed it. I had actually noticed it earlier, but I didn't quite put together the 1km and chime.


That's really cool. Great photo too. That teal colour just gets better and better. I plan to order as soon as they are available to preorder on G-Shock UK website. Not surprised stock was depleted so quickly on the US sites. For the price point is a savage watch.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

mcgon1 said:


> That's really cool. Great photo too. That teal colour just gets better and better. I plan to order as soon as they are available to preorder on G-Shock UK website. Not surprised stock was depleted so quickly on the US sites. For the price point is a savage watch.


They don't usually do pre order over here as far as I know. I usually just get an email saying they're available to buy!

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

This is the first G-Shock that's hooked me in a while. I have a teal one on the way.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I may have spoke too soon. I ordered one from G-Shock, but just got a message that my order was declined and a refund issued. Does that mean they sold out? There was no explanation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

I just got an email from Reeds Jewelers stating that the black one is delayed until mid July, but they will be sending the teal one out on time as scheduled, mid June.

They asked me if I want to wait, or cancel the order for the black one.... 
Of course I will wait, that's all we have now is time, lol!

No big deal, I _think _ I have a few other G-Shocks to play around with until mid July .... besides, the teal one is arriving on schedule, so I can learn the in and outs of the module and its features while I'm waiting for the black one. WOOHOO! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Skeptical said:


> I may have spoke too soon. I ordered one from G-Shock, but just got a message that my order was declined and a refund issued. Does that mean they sold out? There was no explanation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that. Try ordering it from Reeds Jewelers, I posted a link further up in the thread 

EDIT: 
@Skeptical Here's the links:

Black

Teal

White/Black

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

babyivan said:


> Sorry to hear that. Try ordering it from Reeds Jewelers, I posted a link further up in the thread
> 
> EDIT:
> @Skeptical Here's the links:
> ...


Teal and Black just show out of stock, with White shipping in July.

But what the heck, I'll try a white one.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Skeptical said:


> Teal and Black just show out of stock, with White shipping in July.
> 
> But what the heck, I'll try a white one.


I love the way the white one looks. If I couldve afforded it, I would have gotten all 3.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

It's a pity Europe are so far behind Asia and US release dates. I need this watch yesterday.  Casio UK told me the best they can say is it could be end of June or early July. still TBC. I'd prefer to buy off official store than eBay. I'll have to wait it out


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Just ordered a teal (GBX-100-2). I'm a gadget nerd, but this is still the first item I've ordered shortly after release at full MSRP in a long time. So: yay. But, to the point...

This being my first post here, I want to say to everyone: thanks. You've helped me learn a lot about watches generally and G-Shock in particular. In pay-it-back-edness, I'll be posting a bit of review about my new watch. The area that I'm most interested in is how it handles running, specifically turning accelerometer data into speed and cadence figures, with and without assisted-GPS support -- which I haven't seen addressed by other reviews. So I'll offer comments on that. But, if anyone has any other questions -- or wants me to go into particular detail on that topic -- let me know. Writing good reviews takes a lot of time and effort, but you're all worth it if I know you're interested. I can compare to my other Casios, but that's not much (GLS-5600, MRW-200, PAS-400). 

Anyhow. Again, thanks!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

GBX-100 size comparison video.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

This is a must buy G for me. Does anyone know when they'll be available in the US? Only place I've seen them is on eBay shipping from Japan. I don't mind buying from Japan if needed, but if I'm not mistaken, this is not a JDM only model, so it should be available to purchase somewhere in the US?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

They launched here on the 19th, but are sold out everywhere that I've seen.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Skeptical said:


> They launched here on the 19th, but are sold out everywhere that I've seen.


Ah, ok. Thanks for that info. Guess I'll keep my eyes open for sellers here when they are back in stock. And if I have to, just order from a JDM seller.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Just got a shipping notification for the blue/teal model. Was an impulse buy for me - second watch this week, ugh. Purchased from Reed's for $160.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

My Teal is on the way, WOOHOO!  (still gotta wait for my Black )

...because I ordered both the Black and the Teal; they were holding the Teal until the Black arrived on their end (mid-July) to ship at once (even though I called up last week to make sure that wouldn't happen).

Another phone call, and that was all fixed. 

There's no way in hell I'm waiting until the middle of next month get my hands on this thing!










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I'll be ordering a black one from REEDS as soon as they're back in stock.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

babyivan said:


>


Damn bro, $348 on a $160 watch? They screwed you on the tax.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

A third-party seller on Amazon has the teal GBX-100 in stock (3 available) for $160.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BPJ891R/


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Still honey moonin'. I am curious how others will feel about the strap. I find probably one of the most comfortable I own and up there with my gw-5000, if not better in some ways. It is certainly more breathable and also allows for a better fit due to that same breathable strap design.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Damn bro, $348 on a $160 watch? They screwed you on the tax.


Haha, of course not. I know you're just being funny, but it made me do a double-take myself when I first got the email. 
They only showed the teal on that email because that was the one shipping out at the moment.










Interestingly enough, the teal is actually mislabeled on Reed's website. It has a ***-7 (G-Shock's code for white), but it is supposed to be ***-2.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

GaryK30 said:


> A third-party seller on Amazon has the teal GBX-100 in stock (3 available) for $160.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BPJ891R/


I'll take another shot at the teal one, then.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> A third-party seller on Amazon has the teal GBX-100 in stock (3 available) for $160.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BPJ891R/


Nice find! Good to see it popping up on Amazon.



Skeptical said:


> I'll take another shot at the teal one, then.




_"boys support boys"_


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Just received mine and after struggling with the pairing process a little - it's my first connected watch - I'm loving it! I like the color more than I thought I would and as was said above, the band is super comfy.


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

My first impressions:

Buying from Reeds was a good experience.

The cyan color is more subdued than I expected, and I like it.

The overall design language is very nice. If this is the new square aesthetic, I'm a fan.

This is the first watch I've ever had that naturally sits where I want it -- just behind the ulna bump, twisted slightly back to my face, and with the clasp and keeper positioned so they don't scratch/rub the desk below my keyboard.

The strap is very comfortable. My GLS-5600 zulu adapter fits, but I don't think that will be necessary. I do wish both ends had perforations -- breathability might drive me to a fabric strap after all.

The screen is nice, similar to a Kindle's contrast. Yet the contrast appears somewhat low to me because the bezel is shiny metal and the inner surround is dark. The smallest text is still easily legible to me at rest, but my eyes are pretty good in that respect.

This is my first Casio where the "P" indicator is prominent enough to be noticed when I'm not looking for it. Good job. That includes all modes I've seen it in, which is pervasive -- and having current time always shown is a surprisingly rare feature in a digital watch. Good job x2.

On the world time display, the airplane-mode icon is right next to the world time city. I think that's a beautiful bit of design.

I like the pushers. They're much easier to use than my GLS-5600. The GBX-100 has larger targets with wider lug spacing, so the buttons are easy to find and push. The pushers have ridges, so even short fingernails become useful rather than a liability (as I find them to be on flat and smooth pushers). Also, the gap between the lugs just above the pushers is perfect for getting leverage when pushing the opposite button.

There are only 13 preset ports. So, that's pretty much for demonstration purposes only.

My largest complaint so far: holding down the fwd/rev buttons does not quickly increment the selection. (Holding the down button will exit everything and return you to the main display, except in run mode where it only cancels the lap summary screen.) Also, manually setting latitude and longitude requires setting numbers by one-tenth increments. To select a longitude of west 122.7, I had to push the down button five hundred and seventy three (573) times. This is a pain. Especially because this watch doesn't accept quick, repeated input: it needs to update the display before it'll accept another press. FFS. Moreover, it suggests that either (a) Casio didn't test this watch by hand, or (b) somebody did test this and it was found to be acceptable. I'm troubled by that: what other nuggets of horror will I uncover?

Once I set my manual location, though, things are looking pretty good. Sun and moon data looks spot on. There was no discernible calculation delay (as with my PAS-400).

I'm very curious to see how accurate this watch is with tides. For today, the estimate is off by about 15 minutes. The lunitidal interval in my hometown varies by about three hours each cycle, and if the watch can figure that out I'll be extremely impressed. If it is a straightforward moon + interval calculation, though, I can set another time so that the tide should never be off by more than 90 minutes, which is fine for my purposes. I hope to figure this out in the next week or so, and I'll update this topic in my follow-up report.

The TIME+TIDE ALL display is fantastic. In the manual, I thought it would be crowded, but using the screen I've come to think that this is very well laid out. This would be so easy to get horribly wrong or just dump all data indiscriminately, which did not happen here. Again, a great bit of work in visual design.

The vibration is comfortable while sedentary. I'll try it while running, too, which will be in my follow-up. The speed of the vibration is slower than most phones, however, so if you leave it loose on a desk, it might (possibly) sound more like someone passing gas than a vibrating alert. You have been warned.

The "Setting completed" modal dialog can be dismissed by pressing any button. The duration of the message bothered me until I figured that one out.

The interval timer has one-shot settings, meaning that if you want to set up a multi-step timer, you have to hold A down for two seconds for each individual component that you want to set up; it is also impossible (?) to go back to a previously selected item. This is a bit wonky, but I'll probably get used to it. (Actually, I'll probably just use the app.)

The interval timer display shows current interval time, total timer time remaining, and current time. Fantastic.

The interval timer's alerts continue while in run mode, so if you want to time a round of sprints, you can, but (1) you have to start the timer before starting run mode, (2) you can't stop or skip intervals without first exiting run mode, and (3) the timer's intervals will not automatically align with the recorded laps. This is so close to being fantastic for use without an app, but not quite there. (I'd love to hear from someone at Casio about hardware and programming that went into this watch because I suspect there's a very good reason for this behavior.)

The stopwatch is your plain Casio stopwatch. It hasn't been updated in any way to use this watch's abilities. I would have expected, at least, the ability to make both stopwatch time and current time large, or perhaps the ability to show both the last split time and the current elapsed time, but no.

On the other hand, the stopwatch continues running in the background during run mode, so if you want to time your full workout but not log your warmup or whatever, you can do that.

Of course, the headline feature is run mode, which I haven't tested yet. I'm planning on taking a few runs with it before connecting it to the app, then a few after while connected with my phone to record GPS and calibrate the pedometer, then a few more without a GPS to see if it does indeed become more accurate. That'll take a week or so. So, uh, at this point I'm supposed to ask you to click 'like' and 'subscribe', but, really, if you're interested you'll probably be following this thread and see it anyhow.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Portlandia Jon said:


> My largest complaint so far: holding down the fwd/rev buttons does not quickly increment the selection. (Holding the down button will exit everything and return you to the main display, except in run mode where it only cancels the lap summary screen.) Also, manually setting latitude and longitude requires setting numbers by one-tenth increments. To select a longitude of west 122.7, I had to push the down button five hundred and seventy three (573) times. This is a pain. Especially because this watch doesn't accept quick, repeated input: it needs to update the display before it'll accept another press. FFS. Moreover, it suggests that either (a) Casio didn't test this watch by hand, or (b) somebody did test this and it was found to be acceptable. I'm troubled by that: what other nuggets of horror will I uncover?


sounds like something you shouldve done via the app?


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

For those of you who have the watch: How accuraty are you finding the pedometer? On mine, the step count is way off. I've had the watch for a few days now, and I like to wear my watches 24/7. When I wake up in the morning I've already taken around 800 "steps".

Today, my phone has been in my pocket all day as a comparison, and it reports 898 steps (I haven't moved much, I know), but the watch is reporting 2839 steps. Thats two-thousand steps more.

I've asked around reddit a bit and it's not just me reporting this behaviour.

I've updated the firmware (version 03) and set my height, weight, sex, etc correctly.

So: How are you guys finding the pedometer? Also, if you have other g shocks with pedometers, how does it compare to those?


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Just arrived from Reed's.....

Love love love the fit and feel. The strap is like buttah, so smooth and pliable. And the sizing incriminates between holes are smaller, so much easier to get a perfect fit 

The color though, I'm not sold on it just yet... but I bet in no time, I will appreciate it more and more. I'm used to black G-Shocks, just takes time to accept change, lol.

I do also have the black on on pre-order from Reed's, so no regrets either way 










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

stian133 said:


> When I wake up in the morning I've already taken around 800 "steps"


Sleepwalking? ;-)


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

FROG said:


> Sleepwalking? ;-)


Or dreaming of walking ... It's just that good, lol

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

FROG said:


> Sleepwalking? ;-)


Hehe, I wish. I'm gonna go for a longer walk tomorrow and see how accurate the distance is. I'm a bit put off at the moment in how trustworthy the rest of the watch is, given the enormous step discrepancy


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

So, my first impressions were from setting up the watch without using a phone. As far as I can tell, the following features are not available without syncing to a phone -- meaning that all other features are available independently:


Set target values for step counts (in TIME+DAILY and TIME+MONTHLY status bars). Mine defaulted to 8000 steps daily.
Choose cumulative running time in the TIME+MONTHLY view. (Defaults to cumulative distance.)
Create a training plan.
In run mode, have auto-alerts for calories burned, time passed, and distance passed. The distance alert is an auto-lap feature.
In run mode, with each lap, show lap time and lap distance. (Defaults to lap time and split time.)
In run mode, increase accuracy of pace and distance by occasionally calibrating the device with connected GPS. (I'll be testing this in the next few days.)
Share records with Apple Health, Strava, and Google.
In timer mode, use custom names for each interval. (Defaults to TIMER_1 to TIMER_5.)
n.b.: The Move app does NOT appear to be able to store multiple timer sets like the Connected apps can.
Receive notifications.
Set custom filters that reduce which notifications are sent to the watch, e.g. turn off notifications from other apps while keeping the Move app notifications pushing to the watch.
Auto time adjustment.
Quick port setting (for sun/moon/tides).
Quick setting of world time name. You can always set the correct time zone with the watch, but you get to choose the display name with the app; if you're traveling to Lisbon, you'd set the time on the watch to London but with the app it'd display as Lisbon. Same time zone either way.
Change the screen-off time of day. (Defaults to 2 AM.)
Firmware updates.
Restore settings (I think?) after battery change.
Phone finder.

This isn't authoritative, so please don't make a purchase decision based on it, but just what I think I've seen from my own use.

So far, the only thing I've found on the watch that isn't in the app is the cadence value in the run logs. And, curiously, cadence isn't available to view on the watch while in running mode itself.

In my estimation, if you're not interested in notifications and willing to sacrifice convenience, you can get most of what this watch offers without having to use it with another device. I suspect my watch will therefore be in airplane mode most of the time, connecting a few times a week to transfer information and change settings. At least, until I'm spending more time out and about in the world.

---

I'm going to take about the app in some detail. I don't talk much about watch functions because Casio's operation guides are wonderfully comprehensive and there are a lot of reviews out there already which go over basic operations. But the app doesn't let you try it out in demo mode, so it was a big question mark for me before I got my watch.

--

Setting the port with the app is fantastic. It is quick and straightforward. You can either browse on a list or drill down by region, country, then port name; each list is searchable.

When using an APP port, the tide graph on the watch shows not only high and low tides, and not only how high and how low, but also the irregular shapes of some tides. It appears to be presenting data taken from a government tide prediction table rather than an estimation calculated in-watch. Very nice. I wonder how often that information needs to be refreshed. I'll be sad if I ever have to do this manually again, which loses tide height, shape, and accuracy.

You can also set the USER ports from the app. It will write any port to one of three slots in memory. The watch will not display the port name, which is odd. The watch will calculate the tides, so you lose tide height, shape, and accuracy. But, you can quickly switch between three different ports -- chosen by you from around the globe -- without having to open the app. The app will not, however, edit ports that it reads from the watch's USER settings.

The app appears to have a "Saved Points" feature, but I wasn't able to save any ports to that list.

The app itself also displays the tide graph. So, if you want to check the tide, you can set the port in the app and get the current readings without having to fiddle with your watch -- and then, later, get the same details on your watch without having to fiddle with your phone. Nice.

---

Overnight, I found that the display is not great in dark rooms. This display, while far better than other negative LCDs I've seen, is not going to rival an analog watch with white indices and hands on a black face.

The light uses two LEDs. I suppose MIP isn't compatible with EL, sadly, so this is a step down from my other G-Shock. The LEDs are bright enough and point out enough that I can use them like headlights when walking around unfamiliar rooms at night. (As a traveler, mind you, not a burgler.) Feature or flaw, you decide. But, for being so bright, looking at it doesn't burn my eyes terribly -- I don't recall having any latent impression of the watch face after looking at it, which is unexpected. I think having a negative display helps here. Not nearly as nice as tritium tubes, not as nice as EL backlighting, but perfectly serviceable.

---

This morning I went for a run with the watch. Vibe alerts were noticeable without being intrusive. The pushers were easy enough to use for manual laps. However, the distance/speed/pace was way off. Like, 60% off. Like, I'm wondering if there was a units problem, because miles are 60% longer than kilometers. My watch was set to miles and the app was set to kilometers, so I suspect there's a bug there. I've set everything to miles now and will go for a walk this afternoon and another run tomorrow to see if this sorts out.

(I find it curious that I write "my" watch but "the" app. We seem to have a connection to physical things that is lacking in software.)

If it does work out, I'm loving having this data available without having to keep a GPS device charged. Don't get me wrong: fully capable GPS/HRM/kitchen-sink watches are amazing and wonderful tools. Just not the kind of tool I want.

---

The app really wants you to set up a training plan. But, if you haven't logged any runs yet, it assumes you're a complete novice. It'd be nice if I could tell it, "just let me log runs for a week, then remind me to set up a training plan which the app could calculate from those runs."

I'm a recreational/casual runner. I like getting better and I'm convinced that training plans with appropriate levels of intensity and periodicity do make for improvements. But I'm not interested enough to develop my own plan or pay a trainer to do that for me. So, it'd be a nice perk if this app can automate a nice plan for me.

The app looks like it will work well as a running journal. It shows lots of detailed views with an interface that doesn't bug me, which isn't exactly a compliment but you've seen how ready I am to offer criticism when I see problems. There is a memo field so I can enter a description of what I was doing and how it felt. My question here is whether the log can be exported.

I wish I could see running cadence in the app.

I wish I could hide unused fields (e.g., elevation).

I look forward to trying this connected to my phone's GPS. That should improve the pedometer's accuracy, though I need to establish a baseline before testing that. Moreover, when I want to log all of the data, it looks like I'll be able to do so, and it looks like I'll be able to use an external battery while doing so. I'm liking that prospect.



Tetsu Tekubi said:


> sounds like something you shouldve done via the app?


Yeah. Unfortunately for myself, I'm not very good at doing the prudent and reasonable thing. Most people not so afflicted will just use the app like you suggest.

I wanted to know how well this watch works independently of any other devices. In this case, surprisingly poorly ... but once you get there, it seems okay.

Also, on a less pragmatic note, if I were managing this project, I'd think it vital to look for the gap in my development team that allowed such a glaring problem to slip through. "This is bad, but you can do it another way, so I won't fix it" is great thinking when you're chasing high volumes without regard to brand reputation, but that's not the position Casio is in. That this problem exists just chafes for irrational reasons.



stian133 said:


> How are you guys finding the pedometer? Also, if you have other g shocks with pedometers, how does it compare to those?


I'm also taking fewer steps these days, which was partially why I got this watch. So far today, my watch is reporting about 10% more steps than my phone -- I don't have the Move app set up to share data with the Health app yet. I did a few chores with my watch but without my phone, so that's not implausible. I do seem to have gained 60 steps while writing this long post, though. I'll keep my eye on this going forward.

Edit: while reviewing my post, it went up 120 steps. I haven't stood up since starting this post. Hm. Writing big walls of text = lots of calories burned? My spouse might disagree with that equation.


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

Portlandia Jon said:


> I'm also taking fewer steps these days, which was partially why I got this watch. So far today, my watch is reporting about 10% more steps than my phone -- I don't have the Move app set up to share data with the Health app yet. I did a few chores with my watch but without my phone, so that's not implausible. I do seem to have gained 60 steps while writing this long post, though. I'll keep my eye on this going forward.
> 
> Edit: while reviewing my post, it went up 120 steps. I haven't stood up since starting this post. Hm. Writing big walls of text = lots of calories burned? My spouse might disagree with that equation.


Really appreciate your detailed notes and look forward to hearing more about your experiences with the pedometer. Will post more of my own findings in that regard, too.

Overall it's a decent watch, but some of the mistakes they've made are baffling, for example requiring 7 button presses to read the contents of a notification instead of just assigning one of the buttons as a "jump directly to the latest notification" when one comes in.

It seems my step count outweighs yours by quite a bit, but it might be too early to make such a conclusion. Either way it sounds like it is way off for both of us. Will do a proper test along with another device I know to be pretty accurate tomorrow and see how it stacks up. For all I know it could be relatively accurate once you start walking, but simply way off when you're not, such as registering keyboard typing as steps, like you mentioned.

Really hoping a software fix will become available.

I've spoken with a g shock rep on Facebook but he had no answers, so I emailed their support dept. Will post reply if I receive one.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

babyivan said:


> Just arrived from Reed's.....
> 
> Love love love the fit and feel. The strap is like buttah, so smooth and pliable. And the sizing incriminates between holes are smaller, so much easier to get a perfect fit
> 
> ...


Beautiful, i am eager


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

Alright, I decided to do my testing now (pedometer and distance tracking)

*Prep*

1) The watch was connected to my phone and GPS enabled in the app.
2) My height, weight, sex, etc has been correctly set
3) I mapped out a walk from A to B and back to A equating to 2.2km according to Google Maps (the entire trip is made on a sidewalk, and GMaps was set to "Walking", so 2.2km should be accurate)
4) Watch software was updated to v03 (latest at time of writing)

*Execution*

I initiated a workout (press B on watch) at point A, walked to B and immedietly returned to A, where I ended the workout and recorded the results.

*Pedometer results*

Watch: 2492 steps
Google Fit (phone): 2633

The watch recorded 141 steps less than the phone. That was very surprising. I was expecting the watch to be way higher.

My phone (which has been in my pocket pretty much all day) has a total of 4092 steps, whereas the watch says 6801 (2709 more). A few more on the watch is to be expected, but this is way out of acceptable proportion.

*Distance results*

Watch: 1.92km (.28 off)
Phone: 2.18km (very accurate)
Correct distance: 2.2km

Even with GPS enabled in the app and bluetooth connected, the watch distance was quite a bit off. It therefore seems distance is calculated by assumed stride length, not by the aid of GPS (what purpose does the GPS actually servere with this watch?).

*Conclusion*

The pedometer is really, really poor in that it falsely counts steps while typing, sitting and doing non-walking/running activities with an alarmingly high rate of false positives. Even sleep racks up an impressive amount of "steps". Unless it is fixed with a software update, I don't see how it can be relied upon at all.

The distance calculation is better, but not great.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Rammus said:


> Beautiful, i am eager


Thanks! @Rammus

Well worth the $160! You will be very happy. 
I hope they come out with some different versions of it.... I have a feeling this will be a growing part of my collection.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Interesting, Stian. I'm surprised that the watch gave you a different distance from the phone even though it was connected to the GPS. That makes me wonder if it isn't reading raw data rather than the smoothed data provided by the OS.

(Well, I don't know about Android, but iOS appears to have a built-in "tell me the distance traveled" function. In preparation for this watch, I compared a mapped-out route and a GPS-logged route (with Footpath and Runmeter, respectively), and they varied by 0.01km over 12.1km, despite the GPS trail looking rather ragged. My hope has been that the accelerometer might be more accurate than GPS when going off road, particularly in valleys that don't see much of the sky where I've had trouble with GPS before.)

For this morning's run, run mode on, my watch reports a duration of 36'38 with a cadence of 166 spm, which implies 6081 steps. In about that same time span, my phone's pedometer reports 6239 steps. The phone includes a few minutes before and after, but I wasn't doing much walking in that time. I'd say those values agree pretty closely. (This might also be why my total steps mentioned in my last post were relatively close.)

I just returned from a walking errand trip, not using run mode. With the phone in my left front pocket and the watch on my left wrist, the watch gained 3487 steps while the phone gained 2995 steps. This despite carrying a grocery basket and then grocery bag on my left hand for about half of that trip, which I'd expect to have substantially reduced the step count.

A few thoughts at the moment:
- The run mode likely uses an increased sensitivity level from the accelerometer (and/or more intensive processing of its raw data). So, distance estimation might not be affected by daily step counting.
- The normal step-tracking might well correspond to some level of physical activity, just not steps. Since 10,000 steps or whatever is pretty arbitrary anyway, it might be enough to say "I want to target 15,000 Casio-steps, because that corresponds well, for me, with 10,000 steps elsewhere."
- Even if the pedometer and distance-estimation are completely worthless -- which I'm not yet convinced of, and which might be fixed in software -- I think this is a nice watch. I'm not even close to regretting much purchase. But I am starting to think I might be the lucky devil for whom this watch is perfectly tailored.

I should add: my initial setup was on a version before 03, but everything after that has been on 03.

Oh, and @stian133 -- if you have further correspondence with Casio, you might want to include a link to this thread.

Your optimistic curmudgeon,
Jon


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Interesting, Stian. I'm surprised that the watch gave you a different distance from the phone even though it was connected to the GPS. That makes me wonder if it isn't reading raw data rather than the smoothed data provided by the OS.

(Well, I don't know about Android, but iOS appears to have a built-in "tell me the distance traveled" function. In preparation for this watch, I compared a mapped-out route and a GPS-logged route (with Footpath and Runmeter, respectively), and they varied by 0.01km over 12.1km, despite the GPS trail looking rather ragged. My hope has been that the accelerometer might be more accurate than GPS when going off road, particularly in valleys that don't see much of the sky where I've had trouble with GPS before.)

For this morning's run, with run mode on, my watch reports a duration of 36'38 with a cadence of 166 spm, which implies 6081 steps. In about that same time span, my phone's pedometer reports 6239 steps. The phone includes a few minutes before and after, but I wasn't doing much walking in that time. I'd say those values agree pretty closely. (This might also be why my total steps mentioned in my last post were relatively close.)

I just returned from a walking errand trip, not using run mode. With the phone in my left front pocket and the watch on my left wrist, the watch gained 3487 steps while the phone gained 2995 steps. This despite carrying a grocery basket and then grocery bag on my left hand for about half of that trip, which I'd expect to have substantially reduced the step count.

A few thoughts at the moment:
- The run mode likely uses an increased sensitivity level from the accelerometer (and/or more intensive processing of its raw data). So, distance estimation might not be affected by daily step counting.
- The normal step-tracking might well correspond to some level of physical activity, just not steps. Since 10,000 steps or whatever is pretty arbitrary anyway, it might be enough to say "I want to target 15,000 Casio-steps, because that corresponds well, for me, with 10,000 steps elsewhere."
- Even if the pedometer and distance-estimation are completely worthless -- which I'm not yet convinced of, and which might be fixed in software -- I think this is a nice watch. I'm not even close to regretting much purchase. But I am starting to think I might be the lucky devil for whom this watch is perfectly tailored.

I should add: my initial setup was on a version before 03, but everything after that has been on 03.

Oh, and @stian133 -- if you have further correspondence with Casio, you might want to include a link to this thread. Social media has a way of incentivizing corporations, as well it should. And, I'd love to hear more of your (and others') in-depth thoughts. That's why I'm sharing mine. Geek is as geek does, if you'll forgive me for likening us.

Your optimistic curmudgeon,
Jon


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

D'oh! I even reloaded the page to see if my post had already been posted. Sigh. I guess maybe that's why the forum software is being replaced. Apologies!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Portlandia Jon said:


> D'oh! I even reloaded the page to see if my post had already been posted. Sigh. I guess maybe that's why the forum software is being replaced. Apologies!


Haha, no worries, happens to the best of us.

I recommend that you delete the content of your duplicate post and just write "DUP".

Being that it's long, otherwise no biggie

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks, @babyivan. Looks like I need to post a certain number of times before I can edit my stuff ... but if a mod wants to do that for me, I'd pick the earlier one to remove.


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Today, I'm useless as far as work is concerned. And annoying for those of you who like short and sweet. But, for the rest of you...

Recap: I went for a run this morning, measured with my GBX-100 and phone GPS without connecting the watch to the GPS. The watch reported speeds that were way too fast. I suspect a bug in unit handling (where miles and kilometers are confused). At the time, my phone was set to display distances in kilometers while my watch was set to use miles.

Just now, I dumped my watch's data into a spreadsheet and factored distance-units by 1.609 to correct for a suspected bug in unit handling. (1 mile ~= 1.609 kilometers.) The results: just about exactly what I'd expect. I mean, surprisingly accurate, on the order of what I was hoping for _after_ GPS calibration. If I can get this to work out of the box, I'm thinking that the GBX-100 (or GBD-100) is better for trail running in canopied valleys than any GPS could be. This could be include-in-SEO-title important stuff.


----------



## deltaforce316 (Nov 8, 2015)

Got a question about these new MIP display models, I have the GBD-100.

If screen burn in is an actual issue then why does the display only turn off for 3 hours?


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

Portlandia Jon said:


> - The normal step-tracking might well correspond to some level of physical activity, just not steps. Since 10,000 steps or whatever is pretty arbitrary anyway, it might be enough to say "I want to target 15,000 Casio-steps, because that corresponds well, for me, with 10,000 steps elsewhere."


I've had the exact same thought. I think over a bit of time I'll be better able to determine what my "Casio-steps" should be. As we know, the watch resets the count to 0 at midnight, which here in Norway was about an hour ago. I purposfully took the watch off because I wanted a clean slate tomorrow morning, but woke up hungry about 30 minutes ago. According to the watch I've taken 458 steps from the bedroom into the kitchen to grab a piece of bread. I know for a fact that is way off, heh.



Portlandia Jon said:


> - Even if the pedometer and distance-estimation are completely worthless -- which I'm not yet convinced of, and which might be fixed in software -- I think this is a nice watch.


Agreed. Beyond this particular thing (and some others), my overall impression of the watch is quite positive.



Portlandia Jon said:


> Oh, and @stian133 -- if you have further correspondence with Casio, you might want to include a link to this thread. Social media has a way of incentivizing corporations, as well it should. And, I'd love to hear more of your (and others') in-depth thoughts. That's why I'm sharing mine. Geek is as geek does, if you'll forgive me for likening us.
> Jon


Will do. Unfortunately I didn't get an automatic ticket reply to my inbox when filling out the support contact form on casio-europe.com, but I'll pursue this further. Probably takes a few days for a reply to land though, and I can follow up with this thread then.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

stian133 said:


> I've had the exact same thought. I think over a bit of time I'll be better able to determine what my "Casio-steps" should be. As we know, the watch resets the count to 0 at midnight, which here in Norway was about an hour ago. I purposfully took the watch off because I wanted a clean slate tomorrow morning, but woke up hungry about 30 minutes ago. According to the watch I've taken 458 steps from the bedroom into the kitchen to grab a piece of bread. I know for a fact that is way off, heh.
> 
> Agreed. Beyond this particular thing (and some others), my overall impression of the watch is quite positive.
> 
> ...


I noticed that mine seemed to count steps when sedentary, so I was really curious about it. Just for fun I then counted my steps to the subway stop which is a little more,than a 20 minute walk and it was surprisingly dead on. For me, the problem seems to be that it is too sensitive when stationary and not actually walking.


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

I respect that dedication, @stian133 -- I'm not sure I'd have the wherewithal to put my watch on before hunting a midnight snack. But. For science. I'll try taking it off tonight and checking the step count before and through the day tomorrow


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

deltaforce316 said:


> If screen burn in is an actual issue then why does the display only turn off for 3 hours?


My best guess so far: this has to do with image persistence (wikipedia). I haven't heard of LCDs being permanently burned, nor of MIP being used in anything other than a LCD. So, a few hours can relax the pixels and let them change state more efficiently ... and also save battery (from updating the screen every second or so). With an LCD, you can fix the problem by removing power for a while (maybe an hour, maybe a week); this contrasts with OLED displays, which permanently degrade over time. LCDs just need a bit of a vacation from time to time, as do we all.

I don't fully understand the hardware used here or the issues with the hardware I think is being used, but this is my understanding from folks who do seem to know such things.

tl;dr: not something to worry about.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried selecting a Southern Hemisphere port to see if the illuminated portion of the moon phase graphic is correctly flipped left for right? Technically it's also upside down, but the lunar markings aren't visible on the watch, so this is of no concern.

*Northern Hemisphere*









*Southern Hemisphere*


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

stian133 said:


> For those of you who have the watch: How accuraty are you finding the pedometer? On mine, the step count is way off. I've had the watch for a few days now, and I like to wear my watches 24/7. When I wake up in the morning I've already taken around 800 "steps".
> 
> Today, my phone has been in my pocket all day as a comparison, and it reports 898 steps (I haven't moved much, I know), but the watch is reporting 2839 steps. Thats two-thousand steps more.
> 
> ...


put your watch in your pocket and tape your phone to your wrist :-!


----------



## jirapolk (Jun 26, 2020)

Just got it today. I like it a lot but find that the tide information on G Shock Move app which used to sync with the watch is not correct. For example, on my location in Vietnam last night, the next low tide is 1039pm (check from many of tides info web sites) but in Casio app shows the same time at 1039pm but as the next high tide which was opposite and also makes the tide information in the watch incorrect. I am not sure this is a bug or I miss something during set up. But I am sure I had already set up the correct home time, etc.


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

I got this on reddit today. Hopefully it is a calibration issue that'll sort itself out.



> I dunno about the GBX, but my GBD-800 took about 2 weeks to record my steps correctly! In early days, it said I did 20k steps when in reality it was probably close to 14-15k steps. But now it more or less records the same number of steps as my Google Fit app and/or Samsung Fit band. Maybe it still needs to get use to your daily activities?


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Rob does an unboxing....


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

GaryK30 said:


> Has anyone tried selecting a Southern Hemisphere port to see if the illuminated portion of the moon phase graphic is correctly flipped left for right?


Using the preset Rio de Janiero port for today, the left side of the moon is lit; for San Francisco, the right side is lit. Same way with Melbourne vs Portland. I'd say this works as expected.


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Another run this morning, after setting both phone and watch to use miles, the watch (and imported run log on the app) still report values off by a factor of 1.6.

Otherwise, accuracy continues to impress. As part of a ~2.6 mile run, ~1 mile was around a park where I avoided mapped trails. I didn't do manual laps on my phone and I don't want to dig into a GPX file, so a rough comparison between GPS mile 1 and mile 1 vs that same portion mapped on milermeter.com; and between the phone's manual lap of the off-map portion vs milermeter.com shows:

- GPS was 5.4% short of milermeter.com
- GBX-100 was 4.7% short of milermeter.com

I'm not going to say the watch was better, but I am going to say that the GPS isn't better than the watch when the GPS wasn't able to use established roads or trails to calculate distance. This was tested in a park in flat ground, under some tree cover but 90% with a clear view of the sky (e.g., next to a pond, through a baseball outfield). The watch can only look better in comparison where GPS signals are difficult to receive.

Tomorrow I will run with my watch connected to the phone, with GPS enabled, and with the same GPS logging app recording at the same time. This should make the watch even more accurate, and might correct for the unit confusion.

I've been running at a fairly relaxed pace (~10 min/mile). My legs are fairly tired from a busy month, otherwise I'd try some sprinting before calibration, but I think that'd just be begging for an injury right now. So, I'll report on more aggressive running when my legs are ready for that.

---

The pedometer reported that I took 50 steps while washing my hands and 200 steps while putting on my running outfit. I do hope this shakes out.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Portlandia Jon said:


> Using the preset Rio de Janiero port for today, the left side of the moon is lit; for San Francisco, the right side is lit. Same way with Melbourne vs Portland. I'd say this works as expected.


Excellent. I'm glad it's implemented correctly.


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

I appreciate your updates a lot, but as a general question: how is a watch that is essentially computing footsteps by wrist movements (this is an algorithmically intractable problem) supposed to filter out the motion of a wrist while washing ones hands or putting on clothes?

Are you just saying that you want your watch to measure the same number of steps as other watches that compute footsteps based on wrist movements?

I guess I don't really understand how CASIO is supposed to solve that problem. There's no software that could do that accurately without the input of additional hardware sensors. I suppose they could try to make the sensor less sensitive to movement, but that could have an undesirable effect? Perhaps with some kind of interventional calibration, but is there even a calibration that a user can perform?

There's other questions too...is the GBX-100 using an IMU for step measurement? orthogonally arranged ball bearings? Is it an analog measurement or a digital one?


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

FROG said:


> I appreciate your updates a lot, but as a general question: how is a watch that is essentially computing footsteps by wrist movements (this is an algorithmically intractable problem) supposed to filter out the motion of a wrist while washing ones hands or putting on clothes?
> 
> Are you just saying that you want your watch to measure the same number of steps as other watches that compute footsteps based on wrist movements?
> 
> ...


I can't really answer your questions, other than to say that I've worn other watches in the past that have done a much more accurate job.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

FROG said:


> I appreciate your updates a lot, but as a general question: how is a watch that is essentially computing footsteps by wrist movements (this is an algorithmically intractable problem) supposed to filter out the motion of a wrist while washing ones hands or putting on clothes?
> 
> Are you just saying that you want your watch to measure the same number of steps as other watches that compute footsteps based on wrist movements?
> 
> ...


I don't exactly know how the accelerometer works, but good ones use various factors to tell if you are walking or doing something else. I have put fitness trackers to the test from Fitbit, Garmin and COROS, and they generally don't register steps in regular activity or in a car or going up an elevator. I find the iPhone steps to be less accurate than running watches I have tried as fitness trackers. Not sure if it's because it's in the pocket, or just less refined overall. I will be interested to pit the GDX-100 against my Coros Pace GPS watch which I usually wear to record running and walking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

FROG said:


> ...how is a watch that is essentially computing footsteps by wrist movements (this is an algorithmically intractable problem) supposed to filter out the motion of a wrist while washing ones hands or putting on clothes?


You're right that this is a difficult problem. Here's one paper that discusses it. As I understand it, the basic problem is to find a pattern of accelerometer data that includes the regular arm movements in walking but excludes other movements. Putting on clothes doesn't have large motions that repeat over 10+ seconds, which the operations guide suggests is the threshold. Hand washing includes repeated motions but not of the same duration or magnitude of velocity changes as in walking. I'm not saying I could do better than Casio, just that these inaccuracies seem fixable.

Then again, I'm comparing it with a device that didn't have an instant digital readout of steps, so maybe I've always counted hand washing in my steps and just never knew about it before now. 

What I want is a reasonably linear measure of physical activity. A report of the volume under the acceleration curves in each axis might be a better measure than "steps." I don't know. What I do know is that I'm uncertain as to what is being represented by the number of "steps" that my watch counts, and that uncertainty diminishes my perceived value of this function.

You might have more understanding of the problem than I do; if so, feel free to tell me I'm confusing the difficulty of flying to Chicago with that of going to the moon.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

*Super annoying fact:* when changing the time manually, you cannot adjust the seconds. 

So if your seconds are off, which they will be at some point (my experience with all G-Shocks is that they run fast), you must connect the watch to the Bluetooth phone app.

For most people buying this watch that probably won't be a big deal (since a majority of people will specifically buy this watch to use with their phone for the added features), but I have no interest in connecting it to my phone whatsoever. 
Oh well, I guess I will have to hook up the app once a month to keep it accurate.

Other than that minor annoyance, this G is a home run!

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Can anyone confirm that their watches provide remotely accurate distance estimates for runs?

When I try to calibrate with GPS, I see no meaningful change. When I try running with metric units, I get distance estimates that are off by a factor of 2.56 (1.6 x 1.6). As far as I can tell, the primary function of the headline feature of this watch is fundamentally broken. It might just be my watch, however, so if other folks are getting good estimates then I'll treat this unit as defective rather than this design.

I think this is an excellent platform. I hope my issues can be fixed with an update. But I am disappointed at the apparent lack of testing shown here.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Despite my previous posts about trying to get one of these, I eventually overpaid to get the black one from Japan. It's here, and I think I like it. The display is phenomenal...still perfectly legible at an angle in direct sunlight.

The app is relatively easy to use, though a little frustrating to change the units. I changed it on the watch, but then the profile setup on the app defaults to metric, which resets the watch units. You can change it back, but only once you get past the initial setup, which is annoying.

I look forward to testing how well it measures distance. I do a lot of walking, and know the approximate distance of every intersection and landmark in range.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

Portlandia Jon said:


> Can anyone confirm that their watches provide remotely accurate distance estimates for runs?
> 
> When I try to calibrate with GPS, I see no meaningful change. When I try running with metric units, I get distance estimates that are off by a factor of 2.56 (1.6 x 1.6). As far as I can tell, the primary function of the headline feature of this watch is fundamentally broken. It might just be my watch, however, so if other folks are getting good estimates then I'll treat this unit as defective rather than this design.
> 
> I think this is an excellent platform. I hope my issues can be fixed with an update. But I am disappointed at the apparent lack of testing shown here.


Steps and distance are atrocious on mine as well.

I'm done with this watch for now, putting it on the shelf and will only check from time to time if new firmware is pushed.

Maybe nobody cares, but to those who are considering buying, I've compiled a list of things to consider (not exhaustive). Cells/scores marked with an upper-right tick contain a comment made visible upon click/hover. See list: Google Sheets

It's a great looking watch, but it's become a source of irritation for me at this point. Everytime I look at it all I can think about is how poorly they've tested it. It seems they didn't care at all before pushing this to market. Wearing the GW-B5600 again feels like a relief in comparison.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

stian133 said:


> Steps and distance are atrocious on mine as well.
> 
> I'm done with this watch for now, putting it on the shelf and will only check from time to time if new firmware is pushed.
> 
> ...


i dont think ive ever been annoyed enough to make a spreadsheet of my grievances to further stew over them 😜
but going by your detailed whinge efforts, the gbx is exactly what its supposed to be, a blend between advance phone functions and basic watch functions of the gwb. 
are you simply not wearing it out of spite now? it does everything the gwb does with a much better display and lets be real here, 99% of the time youre using it to tell the time, so thats gotta be a huge plus. the only thing the gwb has that the gbx doesnt is the hourly chime, so i guess on the days you want to annoy your coworkers you can wear that instead. problem solved 👍


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

babyivan said:


> *Super annoying fact:* when changing the time manually, you cannot adjust the seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on this and stian133's post, I'm out. Had every intention of picking this one up but, no. Bought another DLC strap for my GMW-B5000 instead.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Still waiting for these to be released by Casio UK - the longer I wait the more mixed reviews come. I guess it might be mid or end July at this stage. 
I read the Google sheets review and I'm shocked that stian133 felt the legibility was mediocre compared to the gwb5600!! I find that incredible. That is certainly the primary driver for me. That MiP display. As for the step counter, I don't expect it to be super accurate. Rather a relative guide of how much movement I do per day. Relative only to any other day. Not my actual steps or Google fit etc. I think expectation is important. I don't expect a scientific instrument that will be as accurate as an in shoe GPS pedometer for 160 bucks. 
In saying all that... Hurry up Casio UK. 😃


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

I got a reply from Casio support regarding the email I sent them a few days ago. Their reply was anything but helpful.



> Dear Mr. Karlsen:
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Regarding your question, we can inform you the following: "Counting Steps" and "Causes of Incorrect Step Count"


In other words, they just referenced the manual.

I replied that I had already read the manual in detail, and then included a link to this thread, starting on page 12, asking them to kindly read it and get back to me.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mcgon1 said:


> Still waiting for these to be released by Casio UK - the longer I wait the more mixed reviews come. I guess it might be mid or end July at this stage.
> I read the Google sheets review and I'm shocked that stian133 felt the legibility was mediocre compared to the gwb5600!!


On that, he is ABSOLUTELY wrong. Not even close. I have no idea how anyone could even argue that. Yeah, sure there is stuff to gripe about, but that statement is preposterous.


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> On that, he is ABSOLUTELY wrong. Not even close. I have no idea how anyone could even argue that. Yeah, sure there is stuff to gripe about, but that statement is preposterous.


I guess I struck a nerve there. Don't get your panties in a bunch. Maybe things aren't all that black and white in the world, and maybe my eyes process things differently than yours. Either way, I'm glad you find the display excellent. I do too. I was just saying that for me personally, when it gets quite dark, I still find the positive display slightly more legible.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> On that, he is ABSOLUTELY wrong. Not even close. I have no idea how anyone could even argue that. Yeah, sure there is stuff to gripe about, but that statement is preposterous.


In fact, the display is so good on it that when take pictures of it, it looks like I photoshopped it.

There is just no denying on how much better it is than any other standard display, STN or otherwise!

See *UNedited* pictures below; which were taken in natural sunlight, coming through my window, during the day, in my living room:



















_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

stian133 said:


> I guess I struck a nerve there. Don't get your panties in a bunch. Maybe things aren't all that black and white in the world, and maybe my eyes process things differently than yours. Either way, I'm glad you find the display excellent. I do too. I was just saying that for me personally, when it gets quite dark, I still find the positive display slightly more legible.


Of course, a positive display is better in low-light. But the MIP certainly narrows the gap in the positive vs. negative debate.
As a general observation, which includes use throughout the day and into the evening, the MIP is just that much better overall.

Edit: one more thing I will add is that the MIP display is actually better than any positive in lighted conditions.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

babyivan said:


> Of course, a positive display is better in low-light. But the MIP certainly narrows the gap in the positive vs. negative debate.
> As a general observation, which includes use throughout the day and into the evening, the MIP is just that much better overall.
> 
> Edit: one more thing I will add is that the MIP display is actually better than any positive in lighted conditions.
> ...


I agree 100%. In lighted conditions the MIP display is superior. My comment specifically referred to low light situations.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

stian133 said:


> I guess I struck a nerve there. Don't get your panties in a bunch. Maybe things aren't all that black and white in the world, and maybe my eyes process things differently than yours. Either way, I'm glad you find the display excellent. I do too. I was just saying that for me personally, when it gets quite dark, I still find the positive display slightly more legible.


Ah, the old panties in a bunch comment. Glad to see I could bring the 6th grader out of you.


----------



## stian133 (Jun 25, 2020)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Ah, the old panties in a bunch comment. Glad to see I could bring the 6th grader out of you.


Just.. wow. I'm done with this forum. I'm speaking with Casio support now, and they are trying to identify the pedometer issue. If anyone is interested in hearing the results, feel free to PM me and I'll update you if and when any meaningful information comes to light. Beyond that, I'm unsubscribing to this thread.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Who is the hothouse flower now? Hahaha


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Who is the hothouse flower now? Hahaha


You're scaring away new forum members, lol.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I did a short run/walk workout this morning. I estimated the distance to be 2.4-2.5 miles. The watch showed 2.31 miles at the end. But because I have it linked to Strava, it overlays the route from the phone to their maps, which show 2.48 miles, which is more what I expected. I'll keep using it and see how it goes long term.

Otherwise, I really like it as a daily wear watch. So legible...OK, maybe not in low light, but it _has_ a light. I can take or leave a lot of the features, like the tide graph (it did let me select the Hudson River at Albany, NY as my home port, but being at least 100 miles from the ocean, I'm not sure how necessary it is). And I turned off phone notifications. Even the pedometer...I don't really know how to gauge the accuracy. I don't think the iPhone is accurate, either, and I guess I don't care that much. I get plenty of steps between work and other workouts, so it's not like I am trying to hit a target.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

thread is too long to remember which/whom/what, but here are my thoughts:
1. dude wearing his gbx-100 to bed and wake up with 8000 steps: SIR! which hand you use to choke the chicken? it maybe the cause
2. dude saying it take 2 weeks for the accelerometer to be accurate: I can related to that with phone app. BUT, with the same shoes though. If I change shoes, which I have many, it either stops counting for 1 day or 2, or the counting is inaccurate. 
3. Didnot know that so many dudes would buy a gshock for just the accelerometer feature though. Shouldn't a phone with an app is a much cheaper option? and did you know a passionate kiss burn 800 calories which equals to 1 mile of walking? talking about life priorities and pleasures 

lolz


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

g-fob2 said:


> thread is too long to remember which/whom/what, but here are my thoughts:
> 1. dude wearing his gbx-100 to bed and wake up with 8000 steps: SIR! which hand you use to choke the chicken? it maybe the cause
> 2. dude saying it take 2 weeks for the accelerometer to be accurate: I can related to that with phone app. BUT, with the same shoes though. If I change shoes, which I have many, it either stops counting for 1 day or 2, or the counting is inaccurate.
> 3. Didnot know that so many dudes would buy a gshock for just the accelerometer feature though. Shouldn't a phone with an app is a much cheaper option? and did you know a passionate kiss burn 800 calories which equals to 1 mile of walking? talking about life priorities and pleasures
> ...


LMFAO 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Skeptical said:


> I did a short run/walk workout this morning. I estimated the distance to be 2.4-2.5 miles. The watch showed 2.31 miles at the end.


May I ask what cadence was reported and how many runs you've used with GPS connected?

I'm still seeing distance values that are consistently 1.6x off, but perhaps I just step rapidly and need to train it for a week.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Portlandia Jon said:


> May I ask what cadence was reported and how many runs you've used with GPS connected?
> 
> I'm still seeing distance values that are consistently 1.6x off, but perhaps I just step rapidly and need to train it for a week.


This was my first workout with the watch. It shows 115 spm. This is not really something I ever look at, but for comparison my Coros Pace, a more dedicated running watch, showed 126 and 129 spm on my last two similar workouts.

Did you give the watch permission to use the phone's location? I think this is necessary to access the GPS/mapping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Skeptical said:


> This was my first workout with the watch. It shows 115 spm. This is not really something I ever look at, but for comparison my Coros Pace, a more dedicated running watch, showed 126 and 129 spm on my last two similar workouts.
> 
> Did you give the watch permission to use the phone's location? I think this is necessary to access the GPS/mapping.


Thanks! This gives me hope. My watch is showing ~180 spm, so it might just need enough GPS data to convince it that, yes, I'm stepping quickly but, no, I'm not moving quickly.

My iPhone has reminded me that I've given the app full-time background permission for GPS, so that's on ... but I prefer to run with as little as possible, so I haven't taken the phone on more than two or three outings.

Maybe I should also check to see if I have an app that can verify my running cadence.


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

My phone confirmed my cadence.

This morning, I set up my watch with my phone and GPS with an auto-lap setting of 0.5 miles. Much to my surprise, the alerts and laps were spot on —except the watch reports that each lap was 0.8 miles long, with paces to match. Ok. That convinces me that this is a bug. Off to find Casio support.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

If it’s a bug, it’s not universal, since my laps were more like 1.1 miles. I think it’s more down to the quality of the phone’s GPS, which I don’t think is a real GPS link, but an estimate relying on cell service. 


Edit - based on some Googling, the phone should be able to detect satellites directly, but I can’t tell if they actually use that for apps like G-Shock Move; or how accurate they are.


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't think this is an issue of accuracy. If it were, then an auto-lap set to 0.5 miles should report that I covered 0.5 miles during that lap, regardless of how far I actually went. My watch was set to auto-lap every 0.5 miles this morning but reported each lap distance as 0.8 miles, with speeds to match. I'll test that without a connected phone on my next run in case the GPS is triggering the laps independently of the watch's distance calculations.

I do appreciate the confirmation that this is not a universal bug.

I suspect I broke something when setting up the watch manually then synced with an app with different settings. This is enough of an edge case that I can imagine it not being tested. Yet, not beyond how the watch was intended to be used.

Is there a way to hard-reset these watches? Some sort of Vulcan death grip? The time > setting > reset all function doesn't even clear the run and pedometer logs, so that's not what I'm looking for. (And I've tried that a few times already. With deleting and reinstalling the app.) I'm wary of pulling the battery until after I've given Casio a chance to address it on their own terms.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Just got mine.
Need to check the App and all the features now.
I am not a runner but a MTB rider, and sometimes HIIT at home so, maybe I can use the fitness features for this purpose.
We will see

The watch looks gorgeous.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

@elborderas - great photos. Looks amazing on the wrist. Love that colour.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

elborderas said:


> Just got mine.
> Need to check the App and all the features now.
> I am not a runner but a MTB rider, and sometimes HIIT at home so, maybe I can use the fitness features for this purpose.
> We will see
> ...


Wow, what a great trio!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine arrived late last night, all synced up and ready to wear today.......

Got say I like its more than its cousin:

SQUARE!
all the activity options plus tide and moon phase, sunrise/set, etc
sleek package
stealthy, at least the all-black one

This one is a keeper, cousin likely flipper time......

Some pics


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Mine arrived late last night, all synced up and ready to wear today.......
> 
> Got say I like its more than its cousin:
> 
> ...


Cousin?

Btw, very nice! CONGRATS

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

For those who are looking for the teal version, it's back in stock at Reeds Jewelers.

Also, you can pre-order the black one from abt.com






Abt: Appliances and Electronics Store | Refrigerators, Appliances, TVs


Abt is your one-stop-shop for everything from appliances, electronics, furniture and more. Shop online for refrigerators, dishwashers, TVs and mattresses.




www.abt.com





_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

babyivan said:


> Cousin?
> 
> Btw, very nice! CONGRATS
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Cousin.......


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Cousin.......
> View attachment 15331160


Ahhh, I had a feeling it was one of the other MIP "fitness" watches.

I say definitely flip it if you have to choose between the Square and its cousin.

The Square is kind of a joke if you're using it for actual fitness tracking, and especially for the messaging nonsense (get an actual smartwatch if you want that)! 
But... as far as looks, the Square wins by a landslide! 

I got the teal myself, and the black one is coming in, in about 2 weeks, via Reed's. 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

babyivan said:


> Cousin?
> 
> Btw, very nice! CONGRATS
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Cousin.......


babyivan said:


> Ahhh, I had a feeling it was one of the other MIP "fitness" watches.
> 
> I say definitely flip it if you have to choose between the Square and its cousin.
> 
> ...


100% on the fitness tracker - I have a fenix 6x Pro for that stuff........


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

And yes, the tide info from the G-SHOCK move app is off....funny, but the G-SHOCK connected app (for my ani-frog) has the correct tidal info for the area (same area on both watches)....

Huh


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Someone was wondering about the step counter at one point in this thread I think and if it was just this model that was really sensitive or all G Shock step counters. The G-Lide definitely appears more sensitive than the Mudmaster at least. There is a local mountain I hike quite frequently and I’ve walked to its base with my G-Lide in my backpack and when I pull it out it has generally logged thousands of steps, whereas I wore my Mudmaster today and when I pulled it out of my pack I noticed it didn’t log any steps.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

The step counter is definitely not great. Wearing it at work all week, I estimate it adds 50% to my normal step count.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

My gbd add 50% more steps. Stepcounter is not so good in gbd/gbx


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I did 4 miles of run/walk intervals today. The laps were off, but the total distance ended up pretty close to Strava. While I think it was a fun experiment, I have a real running watch, and the GBX-100 doesn't really cut it unless you have no other options. 

I do now want to try the GBD-H1000 for comparison. It has the HRM, which is a plus for running, but the appeal of the GBX for me was the smaller size and square profile, which make it more appealing for everyday wear.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

For those enquiring minds, the answer is yes.......

........the Jaysandkays 16/22mm Square adaptors do fit.

I gave them a twirl, but in the end put it back in the super soft silicone, which is one of the nicest Casio has kicked out........but for others wondering.......


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

Pulled my battery; my problem remains, though I’m glad it appears to be isolated. There’s an “AC” reminder that shows up where the low battery icon would be, which is nice. The watch reset time over Bluetooth pretty quickly, but everything else needed to be reset manually (which I did through the app, which sometimes needed to be changed so it would send anything to the watch. There is no global “restore watch to app settings” function, not that I found.)

Regarding screen visibility: I find a clean analog watch with black face and white markers to be legible indoors and away from windows at the dark end of nautical twilight. The GBX-100 became usable when near a window around the turn to civil twilight, and was completely, at-a-glance legible outdoors at the dark end of civil twilight. Of course, this is without using any lights or lume.


----------



## Portlandia Jon (Jun 21, 2020)

I should add: while I have taken apart a few digital watches and both quartz and mechanical analog timepieces, this was my first time messing about inside a G-Shock. I was impressed with how purposefully overbuilt this thing is — the price premium isn’t just for things you can see and touch. Parts fit together rather cleanly and tightly for products in this price range, and are assembled from replaceable components rather than as a single, disposable unit. The watch is large relative to its electronic components because there’s a lot of stuff in there to make it more durable. (And the GLX-100 is one of the smaller models.) Despite my watch not working as expected, I’ve become more a fan of the brand.

I’m a little surprised that Casio doesn’t promote G-Shock as a practical brand for folks who like simple, purposeful, durable tools. I mean, I’m just now realizing that the G-Shock square is the Lamy Safari of watches. Probably, I’m just catching up to what the rest of you have known for a long time.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Portlandia Jon said:


> I'm a little surprised that Casio doesn't promote G-Shock as a practical brand for folks who like simple, purposeful, durable tools. I mean, I'm just now realizing that the G-Shock square is the Lamy Safari of watches. Probably, I'm just catching up to what the rest of you have known for a long time.


they rarely promote it as such anymore cos they have no need to. its one of those renowned facts that needs no further explanation  
get comfy tho, you'll never leave now


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Was just following up with Casio sales UK on the availability of the gbx100 on the UK G-Shock site. Unfortunately they've had a production delay (which may affect other regions too) so the revised availability in UK is end of July. 
Perhaps they'll have an updated firmware by them too to address the step sensitivity issue. Either way, I can hold out 3 more weeks. 😵🤯😃


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

G-Shock is more like Pilot since they make both Varsities and Metropolitans.


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hey guys, long story short i managed to get in contact with casio's product manager in the EU and he's suggested that i send him a list with all of our ideas(two spanish forums and this forum) to update the firmware, either changes or additions, for example change the way to read notifications to eliminate the 7 step process to read them or adding the hourly chime. I've read pretty much this whole thread and added a couple of the things you guys suggested to the list. Ive created a thread for this, so if you guys have any ideas to update the firmware reply to my thread and i'll add them to the list. We may get some of the suggestions into the watch in the following updates so fire away with suggestions (nothing crazy please). If you guys see any bugs or issues with the firmware tell me too so i can put it in the email.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> Hey guys, long story short i managed to get in contact with casio's product manager in the EU and he's suggested that i send him a list with all of our ideas(two spanish forums and this forum) to update the firmware, either changes or additions, for example change the way to read notifications to eliminate the 7 step process to read them and adding the hourly chime i've read pretty much this whole thread and added a couple of the things you guys suggested to the list. Ive created a thread for this, so if you guys have any ideas to update the firmware reply to my thread and i'll add them to the list. We may get some of the suggestions into the watch in the following updates so fire away with suggestions (nothing crazy please). If you guys see any bugs or issues with the firmware tell me too so i can put it in the email.


Thanks for doing this 👍


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

ngb3232 said:


> Hey guys, long story short i managed to get in contact with casio's product manager in the EU and he's suggested that i send him a list with all of our ideas(two spanish forums and this forum) to update the firmware, either changes or additions, for example change the way to read notifications to eliminate the 7 step process to read them and adding the hourly chime i've read pretty much this whole thread and added a couple of the things you guys suggested to the list. Ive created a thread for this, so if you guys have any ideas to update the firmware reply to my thread and i'll add them to the list. We may get some of the suggestions into the watch in the following updates so fire away with suggestions (nothing crazy please). If you guys see any bugs or issues with the firmware tell me too so i can put it in the email.


one problem i have with GBD-H1000. maybe same on GBX, if i walk away from my phone watch and phone loos connection thats normal but when they are near again it can take up to 10 min to connect, bluetooth just flashes on the watch. one more thing, would be great to add option to turn of bluetooth.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Dracer said:


> one more thing, would be great to add option to turn of bluetooth.


Isn't the *Airplane Mode* there for that purpose?

Stopping Radio Wave Emission by This Watch


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

elborderas said:


> Isn't the *Airplane Mode* there for that purpose?
> 
> Stopping Radio Wave Emission by This Watch


Yes and no. Gps dosent work in airplane mode.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Dracer said:


> Yes and no. Gps dosent work in airplane mode.


You have a point there. Sorry I missed that (don't have GPS in my GBX-100)


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Random Rob looks at the GBX-100.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Just picked mine up and I noticed the screen was dark...it was in power saving mode. I guess I missed that in the specs. That was a nice little surprise!


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Just picked mine up and I noticed the screen was dark...it was in power saving mode. I guess I missed that in the specs. That was a nice little surprise!


Hope the PS is also on GBD-100. Would be nice to preserve the battery when not in used. Played around twice since bought and back to the box. Did not notice where I could activate this feature. Have not installed the app to see if its there.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

bratz said:


> Hope the PS is also on GBD-100. Would be nice to preserve the battery when not in used. Played around twice since bought and back to the box. Did not notice where I could activate this feature. Have not installed the app to see if its there.


There is a Screen Off function, but only accessible through the Mobile App.


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks @elborderas . Will check the app out 

Edit - installed app. Cant find the screen off menu. Did notice a " Sleep After"


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

For those of you waiting for the black GBX; Reeds Jewelers informed me that they are delayed from their original US release date of mid-July, to the end of July (phone rep. told me July 30th, to be exact).

Other ADs will probably have the same delay, as they all get them at the same time.

*****

@kenls - the module in the GBX does in fact run fast like every other G-Shock digi I've owned; so keeping it 100% accurate will require connecting it to the app.

However, the app is easy to connect to, and easy to *UN*pair afterwards (which is what I do, as I don't use the watch for anything other than telling time).

It's a pain in the a$$ for sure, but it's the same deal with my gwb and gmwb squares when I do periodic battery level checks; so I'm used to it.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

babyivan said:


> For those of you waiting for the black GBX; Reeds Jewelers informed me that they are delayed from their original US release date of mid-July, to the end of July (phone rep. told me July 30th, to be exact).
> 
> Other ADs will probably have the same delay, as they all get them at the same time.
> 
> ...


Thanks @babyivan Received an (erroneous) e-mail from Casio this morning along with a good few others I guess, advising that the GBX-100 was "back in stock". However, it appears to have been sent in error

Still thinking long and hard about picking this one up. Might go for a GW-M5610 instead. Tried and tested technology!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow (Mar 26, 2020)

kenls said:


> Received an (erroneous) e-mail from Casio this morning along with a good few others I guess, advising that the GBX-100 was "back in stock". However, it appears to have been sent in error


Yeh I got that too, but it also included the ga2100 all black which was in stock so I ordered 2 to flip, they reduced the purchase limit from 5 to 2, they should arrive today while I'm out...


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

GBX-100-2ER


GBX-100-2ER




g-shock.co.uk





9 left in stock gshock UK

Now 7. Hehe. I have one on the way. Excited.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Showing 3 teal left, black in stock and white coming soon.

As of looking about 3mins ago!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

sodamonkey said:


> Showing 3 teal left, black in stock and white coming soon.
> 
> As of looking about 3mins ago!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Only 1 now. So the teal lasted 30 minutes. Not too shabby.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

kenls said:


> Thanks @babyivan Received an (erroneous) e-mail from Casio this morning along with a good few others I guess, advising that the GBX-100 was "back in stock". However, it appears to have been sent in error
> 
> Still thinking long and hard about picking this one up. Might go for a GW-M5610 instead. Tried and tested technology!


Yes by all means, YES! And I suggest you hydromod the 5610.

I'm shocked you don't have a 5610 already. It seems like the first Square that G shock WIS usually buy 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

mcgon1 said:


> Only 1 now. So the teal lasted 30 minutes. Not too shabby.


Well, I ordered a black one, I'm not a fan of the teal anyway.

I did want the white but couldn't be bothered waiting and risking it selling out, and then still not have any of them if the black had gone by then too.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

sodamonkey said:


> Well, I ordered a black one, I'm not a fan of the teal anyway.
> 
> I did want the white but couldn't be bothered waiting and risking it selling out, and then still not have any of them if the black had gone by then too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


The teal is surprisingly good, not too bright a very nice shade. I was surprised actually.

The teal was my second choice after the black one, but I wanted to get it in my hands right away and figured I would be getting both in the long run anyways. 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

babyivan said:


> The teal is surprisingly good, not too bright a very nice shade. I was surprised actually.
> 
> The teal was my second choice after the black one, but I wanted to get it in my hands right away and figured I would be getting both in the long run anyways.
> 
> _"boys support boys"_


Well, I still might get the white when they have it and if I prefer it then flip the black one.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

sodamonkey said:


> Well, I still might get the white when they have it and if I prefer it then flip the black one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think these will be easy to flip. That was my thinking as well 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Got a black one incoming too. depending on what the strap's like I might see if its compatible with the combi v1.

@babyivan, Had 3 x 5610s (all hydro'd) passed 2 of them on to my daughter and her partner and damaged the 3rd beyond salvation when attempting to reverse the hydro. Fail reported HERE if you're interested.


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

I've been looking to get another square G Shock after a solid 6 or 7 years of wearing my GWM5610 (love that watch). Got an email today saying that they're in stock (in the UK) and I pulled the trigger on the black GBX100. Here's hoping it lives up to expectation 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes! Arrival this afternoon 

I must say I like it a lot!

Also, I've only bought it to use as a watch, pure and simple. I'm not a fitness guy, and don't do any sea or moon based stuff. I just wanted one of these because I think they look great and was very interested in the MIP display.

I wasn't going to connect it to the Move app, but actually decided to so I could get to all of the functions I need more easily than on the watch.

All I've set up really is vibration for calls and notifications. I'm a little disappointed you can't specify exactly what notifications come to the watch, for instance I just had a Google Weather one come through only because they do on my phone.

It would be great if I could tell the app to only send notifications for emails and messages for example, rather than all or nothing. I'll see how it goes and I can turn it back off if need be.

I won't go into a massive post about it, as others have already done so, but I love the display, and the watch is really light and comfortable.

My one gripe about the physical side of it is that the "locking" strap keeper is nice BUT, if you want to have it locked in, you get about ½ inch of strap poking out. I prefer only a few mm of strap outside of the keeper. But I can obviously move it towards the end of the strap and it seems like it will stay so no biggie.
























Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture they can post of what the stainless steel inner bezel looks like when removed from the watch?


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Wow. It arrived already for you. Brilliant. Mine should reach Dublin today hopefully and delivery tomorrow. Great photos. Viewing angle looks incredible and the watch sits very nice. 
Thanks for the input on the keeper too. I had noticed that in video reviews. I like to keep the keeper on my protrek at the end of the strap with only 2 or 3mm exposed. I'll do similar here rather than locking with half inch exposed. 
Congrats again. Looks awesome.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

mcgon1 said:


> Wow. It arrived already for you. Brilliant. Mine should reach Dublin today hopefully and delivery tomorrow. Great photos. Viewing angle looks incredible and the watch sits very nice.
> Thanks for the input on the keeper too. I had noticed that in video reviews. I like to keep the keeper on my protrek at the end of the strap with only 2 or 3mm exposed. I'll do similar here rather than locking with half inch exposed.
> Congrats again. Looks awesome.





sodamonkey said:


> Yes! Arrival this afternoon
> 
> I must say I like it a lot!
> 
> ...





mcgon1 said:


> Wow. It arrived already for you. Brilliant. Mine should reach Dublin today hopefully and delivery tomorrow. Great photos. Viewing angle looks incredible and the watch sits very nice.
> Thanks for the input on the keeper too. I had noticed that in video reviews. I like to keep the keeper on my protrek at the end of the strap with only 2 or 3mm exposed. I'll do similar here rather than locking with half inch exposed.
> Congrats again. Looks awesome.


You guys have all the luck, I don't even have a tracking number yet.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

kenls said:


> You guys have all the luck, I don't even have a tracking number yet.


When did you place your order Ken?

Maybe it was the weekend and they don't work then?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

About 4pm on Friday afternoon. Initially it did quote on-screen that delivery expected 21 or 23 July.


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

kenls said:


> About 4 on Friday afternoon. INitially it did qute on-screen that delivery expected 21 or 23 July.


I ordered mine roughly the same time. I don't have a tracking number either but it did state 3 to 5 days. I'm not expecting it any earlier than Friday to be fair. If it does comes sooner then it'll be a nice bonus.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Andy79 said:


> I ordered mine roughly the same time. I don't have a tracking number either but it did state 3 to 5 days. I'm not expecting it any earlier than Friday to be fair. If it does comes sooner then it'll be a nice bonus.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Just checked my order status. Showing as "Processing" so not even been shipped yet. ?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

As I type this, gshock.com appears to the the black and white version of the GBX-100 available. The teal and all black models show "out of stock."









GBX100-7 | G-SHOCK G-SHOCK MOVE Silver | CASIO


A G-LIDE model that links to smartphones, from the G-SHOCK sports lineup. Tide information and sunrise/sunset times for about 3,300 locations around the world can easily be set using the dedicated app. The high-definition MIP LCD also improves visibility. Its ability to display tide graphs...




www.gshock.com


----------



## 2006monster (Aug 5, 2010)

Just received my teal in today! I ordered both the black and teal and the teal one came in first. I love the watch but I think I'm going to return the teal and wait for the black to arrive (someday). Putting feelers out there if anyone is interested in taking this one off my hands for what I paid (msrp +tax) and shipping I'll get this out to you in conus. Not sure what the wait time is on these. The other option is to just return it but wanted to throw out the option if anyone is trying to get their hands on a teal one and doesn't want to wait too long. Probably not the section to post this in but PM me if interested.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

2006monster said:


> Just received my teal in today! I ordered both the black and teal and the teal one came in first. I love the watch but I think I'm going to return the teal and wait for the black to arrive (someday). Putting feelers out there if anyone is interested in taking this one off my hands for what I paid (msrp +tax) and shipping I'll get this out to you in conus. Not sure what the wait time is on these. The other option is to just return it but wanted to throw out the option if anyone is trying to get their hands on a teal one and doesn't want to wait too long. Probably not the section to post this in but PM me if interested.


Put it up in the FS section; It will sell fast.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

Trying not to feel a bit miffed over here....

I got the email from g-shock uk last Thursday morning to say this was now available, but it was still listed as coming soon/notify me. I emailed them to ask what was going on and they replied saying they sent out the stock alert email in error, that the release date was TBC and that I should wait for another email. So I did. I now know that shortly after they replied to me they put them on sale and they quickly sold out. They never sent me a 2nd stock alert email.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Question re- Time synching.

I know these, like the "standard" BT G's, sync in the background with the app 4 times a day.

The G Shock Connected app has a section where you can view the date and times the watch has synced with the app/phone and RCVD also appears in the display.

The GBX-100, (well mine at least), hasn't displayed RCVD over night, and I can't find anywhere in the Move app that shows sync'd times?

The watch is connected as I have the BT symbol on the display.

Does anyone know if any of the above should show on the watch or in the app?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

rumbling said:


> Trying not to feel a bit miffed over here....
> 
> I got the email from g-shock uk last Thursday morning to say this was now available, but it was still listed as coming soon/notify me. I emailed them to ask what was going on and they replied saying they sent out the stock alert email in error, that the release date was TBC and that I should wait for another email. So I did. I now know that shortly after they replied to me they put them on sale and they quickly sold out. They never sent me a 2nd stock alert email.


That's annoying!!

Try going on the mailing list for Relojesdemoda in Spain, all 3 are still showing as Notify Me so I don't think they have had them and since sold out, their website has shown the same thing for quite a while now.

They do reply to emails in English so you could always ask them? Also the watches are also only €135 as I write this.

Here's the link to the black one, you have to search for each, they don't have a page with all 3:






Comprar relojes Casio G-Shock - Novedades G-Shock online Relojesdemoda


Casio G-Shock | Distribuidor oficial Casio G-Shock en Valencia, venta online en relojesdemoda.com




www.relojesdemoda.com





Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

I feel your pain too @rumbling, I managed to place an order late Friday afternoon, and received an e-mail confirmation with an order no. Checked again this morning and its still showing as "Processing". I have an uneasy feeling I may have just "missed the boat".

I do have the Relojesdemoda iron in the fire as I asked them for in stock notification.

*UPDATE*:

Spoke too soon, its been shipped. ?


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

kenls said:


> *UPDATE*:
> 
> Spoke too soon, its been shipped.


Mine too 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

One more "issue" with the Notifications on the watch/app -

Apologies if this has been mentioned before somewhere, but:

There needs to be the option to separate the notifications of calls and everything else.

Basically I can't choose to have only calls notified on the watch, it's either all or nothing.

The app does let you choose which things to have vibration on or off for, so I can have vibe on for calls and off for everything else, but it would be good if I could choose to have only calls come through without every other notification as well.

Screenshot of the Notifications setting page on the app, it needs an "emails/SMS, etc" choice like it does on the vibration choices page:

















Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Watched arrived today. Very happy minus a slight imperfection on the keeper, not sure if just cosmetic or anything to be concerned about. Thoughts? Maybe I'm overly particular.
Hesitant to send the watch back given no chance of a replacement due to lack of stock. If it's an issue I guess a replacement keeper could be sent when available. If it's cosmetic only, perhaps I can live with it. Only negative so far.


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

kenls said:


> I feel your pain too @rumbling, I managed to place an order late Friday afternoon, and received an e-mail confirmation with an order no. Checked again this morning and its still showing as "Processing". I have an uneasy feeling I may have just "missed the boat".
> 
> I do have the Relojesdemoda iron in the fire as I asked them for in stock notification.
> 
> ...


Mine has now arrived. @kenls I wonder if you wil get yours today as well since we ordered and had shipping confirmation at practically the same time.

I'll post pics later 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

mcgon1 said:


> Watched arrived today. Very happy minus a slight imperfection on the keeper, not sure if just cosmetic or anything to be concerned about. Thoughts? Maybe I'm overly particular.
> Hesitant to send the watch back given no chance of a replacement due to lack of stock. If it's an issue I guess a replacement keeper could be sent when available. If it's cosmetic only, perhaps I can live with it. Only negative so far.


Mine has a similar defect. It must be a result of the manufacturing process. Personally I'm not too bothered as it's only small and not in an area which is visible all the time.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for that! I already feel better an hour on. And are, it's not a visible area.


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

mcgon1 said:


> Watched arrived today. Very happy minus a slight imperfection on the keeper, not sure if just cosmetic or anything to be concerned about. Thoughts? Maybe I'm overly particular.
> Hesitant to send the watch back given no chance of a replacement due to lack of stock. If it's an issue I guess a replacement keeper could be sent when available. If it's cosmetic only, perhaps I can live with it. Only negative so far.


Hi,

I'm new there but didn't found "new member introduce here" topic so please point me at it if there's one !

Got GBX-100 yesterday and it shows the same cosmetic flaws. It bothered me few seconds and forgot. You will too. I find the band very confortable to use actually, just a little bit hard to get on and off the wrist... maybe it will be better after few days.

Globally i'm very happy with the watch, screen is very nice, watch is easy to operate I don't find the operations as laggy as some reviewver told. Nice work from Casio and i'm happy they take their time to join the smart watch bandwaggon. The only issue at the moment is looking at that shiny bezel on a sunny day could hurt eyes... it's even less understandable that this watch is aimed at surfers.

Can't wait for a true square with that OS and screen !


----------



## ngb3232 (Dec 29, 2018)

Louno said:


> Can't wait for a true square with that OS and screen !


And solar!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

ngb3232 said:


> And solar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely. I wrote "Square" but I was thinking "5610".

By the way, if you guys have questions about this watch I would be glad to answer you !


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

After 4 years of a round Pro-trek 3100 I'm surprised how quickly I've taken to the square form. It sits so nice on the wrist. In fact it seems a more natural shape for a watch anyway given the shap of your arm.  The screen is incredible as expected. It would be impossible to go back to a standard digital after using this. The watch is very light and comfortable to wear. 

Only gripe so far is the g-shock MOVE app. Oh my god.... It's dire. When you set it up, all looks fine. but once you start using it... slow, and buggy. Example - When you set the tide data to a custom point, it sets fine, and syncs nicely to the watch. If you try and go back into the tide view on the app - you can't. The loading wheel just spins indefinitely. I am on app version 1.5.0 and have signed up to the beta program on Android play. The app was only released in May so it seems clear they just needed to get it out the door at all costs. Hopefully they are working on testing its usability right now - because its pure pants. 
You can interact with the watch manually to configure it but its fiddly as a bag of frogs and not as intuitive as any other casio I have owned. Not a deal breaker as hopefully you won't need to configure it often, and can change basic things from the app like alarms or timers or sound settings etc. That all works well. The beloved hourly chime would have been awesome, but they might be able to add it in future.

My watch came already on software version 3 so no update prompt. It had 150 steps on it from its birth in the factory to my door.  

Regarding bluetooth. There is no way to exit the g-shock MOVE app on your phone once it's started. You need to 'force close' it to kill it. The phone then stays with the Bluetooth icon flashing - looking for connection to app. Do you guys leave it like that? You can 'unpair' but then you need to re-pair and it treats it like a new watch each time you pair. i.e. gbx-100_2. Not great.
Or you can use airplane mode I guess - and just leave the airplane icon on screen. At least that way its not constantly looking for your phone. (does that use juice I wonder? more than being connected? unlikely). Why would you want to exit or kill the app you might ask? I don't need to be connected to the phone all the time - plus it puts a big ugly icon in the info bar of your phone. Ideally you might only want to use the app when updating at end of day, or when doing an activity that will use your phone GPS info - although why bother with the watch tracking at all if you are bringing your phone on a run. 

I have not enabled notifications. No interest in that - I have enough distractions in my life. Plus as we've read - 4 or 5 button presses to open them. pointless. I only use the bluetooth/app to sync my steps to google fit, to sync the time, and to change any settings on phone like tide location or world time city etc. If they get that right I'd be happy.

In summary, the watch hardware, screen, build, is amazing. The watch fit and aesthetic are lovely. It's let down by a poor app, and an 'ok' UX / user interface. Both can be corrected and improved. Hopefully.


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

mcgon1 said:


> After 4 years of a round Pro-trek 3100 I'm surprised how quickly I've taken to the square form. It sits so nice on the wrist. In fact it seems a more natural shape for a watch anyway given the shap of your arm.  The screen is incredible as expected. It would be impossible to go back to a standard digital after using this. The watch is very light and comfortable to wear.
> 
> Only gripe so far is the g-shock MOVE app. Oh my god.... It's dire. When you set it up, all looks fine. but once you start using it... slow, and buggy. Example - When you set the tide data to a custom point, it sets fine, and syncs nicely to the watch. If you try and go back into the tide view on the app - you can't. The loading wheel just spins indefinitely. I am on app version 1.5.0 and have signed up to the beta program on Android play. The app was only released in May so it seems clear they just needed to get it out the door at all costs. Hopefully they are working on testing its usability right now - because its pure pants.
> You can interact with the watch manually to configure it but its fiddly as a bag of frogs and not as intuitive as any other casio I have owned. Not a deal breaker as hopefully you won't need to configure it often, and can change basic things from the app like alarms or timers or sound settings etc. That all works well. The beloved hourly chime would have been awesome, but they might be able to add it in future.
> ...


That's pretty much it in a nutshell. I love the aesthetic of the watch but the 'smart' functions aren't really up to scratch.

Your point about notifications... I've had notifications enabled and the watch has been buzzing away all day. I finally turned of the sound and just have it on vibrate. Each time I looked down to check the notification, I wished I could just tap the screen to see the full message rather than press 4 or 5 buttons.

Let's hope Casio improve the software at some point but personally it's not enough to stop me from enjoying my new purchase.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Andy79 said:


> That's pretty much it in a nutshell. I love the aesthetic of the watch but the 'smart' functions aren't really up to scratch.
> 
> Your point about notifications... I've had notifications enabled and the watch has been buzzing away all day. I finally turned of the sound and just have it on vibrate. Each time I looked down to check the notification, I wished I could just tap the screen to see the full message rather than press 4 or 5 buttons.
> 
> ...


I think we're all agreed the many button presses are a PITA! I wonder if the notification screen shouldn't have been on the first press of the mode button?

Maybe Casio have designed it with exercising in mind over people looking at their notifications, so the fitness stuff appears first?

I guess there's no way to keep everyone happy with how to get to each screen on the watch.

I've decided to turn off notifications anyway, at least until they can separate calls and other notifications anyway!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

mcgon1 said:


> The screen is incredible as expected. It would be impossible to go back to a standard digital after using this


I think traditional LCD still have some advantages : in direct sun it's still more readable imo and doesn't suffer from shimmer effects.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

mcgon1 said:


> Regarding bluetooth. There is no way to exit the g-shock MOVE app on your phone once it's started. You need to 'force close' it to kill it. The phone then stays with the Bluetooth icon flashing - looking for connection to app. Do you guys leave it like that? You can 'unpair' but then you need to re-pair and it treats it like a new watch each time you pair.


ive just encountered this with my gbdh. i dont mind force closing the app, alot of apps like to stay on but having the bluetooth icon flash is a little annoying. i got it to go away after i closed the app the first time but the next time i turned on my bt to access a diff. bt device the gbdh is all "you talkin to me??" and starts flashing. no idea if it is trying to connect or that its just a notification to say, hey! bt has dropped off/not connected.
tho since you have to manually connect the watch after a disconnection, im guessing its not going to keep trying. theres also a little blurb in the manual saying if the bluetooth isnt used for an hour it will turn off anyway.

i also made the mistake of unpairing the watch and having to re-pair and go thru the whole set up thing again.
i wont be wearing the watch enough to take full advantage of the bt functions so a work around for this would be handy


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Louno said:


> I think traditional LCD still have some advantages : in direct sun it's still more readable imo and doesn't suffer from shimmer effects.


not true, heaps of basic lcd's have that flickering under bright light. even then, its not really a deal breaker, just turn your wrist a 1-2 degrees and it goes away


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I mighty leave the Bluetooth icon flashing today and see if it gives up and stops after a while when the move app is force closed. I need to leave BT enabled on the phone for other reasons. I'll experiment and let you know.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

mcgon1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I mighty leave the Bluetooth icon flashing today and see if it gives up and stops after a while when the move app is force closed. I need to leave BT enabled on the phone for other reasons. I'll experiment and let you know.


(from manual - page 3 - indicators)
The Bluetooth icon is displayed without flashing when there is a connection to the phone.
The Bluetooth icon is displayed flashing at 1 second intervals when attempting to reconnect with phone after a loss of connection.
The Bluetooth icon is displayed flashing at 2 second intervals when not attempting to reconnect with phone after a loss of connection.

So I think, once the phone is paired it will always be one of the 3 above scenarios for the Bluetooth icon. I think the only way for it to disappear is to unpair. 
It reverts to flashing at 2 second intervals very quickly after the app is killed. So I'll leave it like that today and see what happens. 
It does reconnect very quickly when you restart the app though - but I'm not sure how Bluetooth works. Perhaps the watch is just 'listening' for the app to initiate contact rather than 'attempting to find the app' when it is flashing at 2 second intervals. Passive waiting.


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

So mine arrived yesterday and my initial impressions are very good. 

In a previous post, I mentioned the aesthetics of the GBX100. I've always loved the square G-Shock design and this feels like a natural evolution of that shape. It's ever so slightly bigger than my GW-M5610 and I was worried that it may be too big for my extremely small girl-like wrists, but it actually wears very well and comfortable. I think the rubber strap helps with the comfort. It's much softer to the touch and more supple than the strap on the 5610.

Like most people, I like a combination of looks and functionality. What drew me to the 5610 as opposed to something like the DW5600, both of which look fantastic, was the different functions i.e solar and word time. But this time, for me, the functions on the GBX100 was an added bonus to the aesthetic as opposed to the main selling point. I don't surf so I have no need for that particular function. Its always nice to be able to track your steps/activity although I'm not sure how accurate this is, and the notifications are a nice feature but can start to annoy after a while. The flaws of the tech side of this watch and the companion app has been explained on the thread already so I wont go into detail here.

I'm not that adventurous when it comes to colour so I always new that my next square G would be a black one and I nearly pulled the trigger on the stealth black, back lit DW5600BB. But I couldn't justify the purchase of a watch that had less features but with a backlit screen. I really liked the steel sqaure G-shocks but who can justify that price ??!!!

When i saw the GBX100 range, I was sold. The new digital display, the evolved case shape, general aesthetics and the features (albeit not perfect), made this a no brainer for me. It certainly made it an easier purchase as there was enough of a difference between this and my 5610. Overall I think this is a great looking watch, whichever colour you decide to go for. It wears beautifully and comfortably and it has enough functionality to interest the active and gadgety types out there. Lets hope that Casio improves the software and the Move app, but in the meantime I'm just enjoying having this on my wrist.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Andy79 said:


> ...I really liked the steel sqaure G-shocks but who can justify that price ??!!!


_Justification_!!?!!? You do realize most of us have a dozen plus G-Shocks.... hard to justify just about anything on here 

It would be hard to justify having another watch besides a 5610, imo. 

Edit: congrats on the gbx, looks great! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

babyivan said:


> _Justification_!!?!!? You do realize most of us have a dozen plus G-Shocks.... hard to justify just about anything on here
> 
> It would be hard to justify having another watch besides a 5610, imo.
> 
> ...


Lol , you're quite right.

Maybe I should have said 'how do I justify it to the missus?' 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Andy79 said:


> Lol , you're quite right.
> 
> Maybe I should have said 'how do I justify it to the missus?'
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


I did the math:
Every two g shocks = a new bag for the misses. 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Damn bro, $348 on a $160 watch? They screwed you on the tax.


I thought it was because he bought two of them the Teal and the black and they only partially shipped one of them so this invoice just shows one of them shipped of course it showed the total he paid originally...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I thought it was because he bought two of them the Teal and the black and they only partially shipped one of them so this invoice just shows one of them shipped of course it showed the total he paid originally...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Haha, yes. Still waiting on the black. Reeds told me end of July. 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Probably should post this in "Custom Squares".

Never really been a fan of straps (except the GW-5000) so here's my GBX-100 on a V1 combi.










I think the texture on the strap is a match for the light button albeit on a smaller scale.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

mcgon1 said:


> (from manual - page 3 - indicators)
> The Bluetooth icon is displayed without flashing when there is a connection to the phone.
> The Bluetooth icon is displayed flashing at 1 second intervals when attempting to reconnect with phone after a loss of connection.
> The Bluetooth icon is displayed flashing at 2 second intervals when not attempting to reconnect with phone after a loss of connection.
> ...


man i searched the pdf for "bluetooth" and "symbol" which is typed after the bt symbol for all things bt related but some how missed that! haha

i read #3 as "connection lost, no longer attempting to connect" so its not even "listening" anymore. i also discovered something last night, after briefly exposing it to bt while my phone was near it, an hour or two later, i noticed the bt symbol was gone. it then went to sleep on my desk, few more hours later i woke it up when i bumped it and the bt symbol was back with a 2sec flash. so maybe it gives up after awhile, but retries after its been woken?


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

FROG said:


> Does anyone have a picture they can post of what the stainless steel inner bezel looks like when removed from the watch?


@FROG

I decided to get brave and go for it to be able to answer your query!

There are quite a few photos, and I also decided to whip the backplate off for a look as well.

1. The resin outer bezel comes of FAIRLY easily, because the buttons aren't round it takes a bit more effort. I used a flat baded screwdriver to get under it as it's pretty tight to the watch body.








2. Here's the inside of it:








3. Couple of shots of the watch with the steel section still in place. You can see that it has these small, shaped metal pieces to keep it in place once screwed in:

















4. Metal pieces removed, they are just held in place by small sticky tape pieces:








5. Here they are, one each way around:








6. For those of you not familiar with G's that have a steel section to the bezel, always look out for this small spring in one corner. They connect the backplate to the bezel for anti static purposes. Make sure to keep the watch the right way up and it won't then fall out! :








7. Steel bezel off:








8. A good photo of where the spring sits and what it looks like:








9. Two photos of the steel bezel:

















10. Backplate off and all main bits pictured together:








11. You can see that Casio have made these with a small cut out in the case so you can't go wrong with how to replace the o-ring:








12. There's a small tab on the o-ring to easily locate it in the case when putting it back in:








13. And finally a photo of the module in place, I didn't want to take it out. Vibration motor top centre:









A word of warning if anyone is taking off the resin section of bezel - They are a PITA to get back on because of the odd shaped buttons! I took a few minutes to do it because the buttons have to be the correct way up, basically make sure they are more towards the crystal than the caseback. They are not located centrally on the button stem, so sit either high or low depending how you turn them. Make sure the slight corner cut off on the buttons is facing towards the centre screw.

So it's now all back together and on my wrist!

Cheers!


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

sodamonkey said:


> @FROG
> 
> I decided to get brave and go for it to be able to answer your query!
> 
> ...


THIS is a quality post! 

Thanks @sodamonkey !


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Great post @sodamonkey very interesting to see


----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

@sodamonkey top bloke


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks chaps

In reality though, I doubt there will be much chance to mod these in any way.

I can't see them being made into many different models for there to be any parts to swap.

The only thing to do at the moment is a strap change like @kenls did.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

sodamonkey said:


> @FROGI decided to get brave and go for it to be able to answer your query!


I wish I could give you a million likes. Thanks!!!

On another note, except for the pushers, the inner bezel and outer bezel, the GBX-100 really just looks like a normal square. Amazing.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> man i searched the pdf for "bluetooth" and "symbol" which is typed after the bt symbol for all things bt related but some how missed that! haha
> 
> i read #3 as "connection lost, no longer attempting to connect" so its not even "listening" anymore. i also discovered something last night, after briefly exposing it to bt while my phone was near it, an hour or two later, i noticed the bt symbol was gone. it then went to sleep on my desk, few more hours later i woke it up when i bumped it and the bt symbol was back with a 2sec flash. so maybe it gives up after awhile, but retries after its been woken?


Yeah, I notice mine alternates between the 1 second flash and the 2 second flash every 5 or 10 minutes or so. It's not disappeared at all. So it appears to constantly look for the connection if its not in airplane mode. Only way to stop that seems to be unpairing (not good as it's treated as a new watch when you re - pair). I doubt the milliwatt bluetooth function uses much juice to be honest. vibration and light and beep and screen are likely much more. 
I can see myself leaving BT on rather than airplane mode etc. At least then when I start the app it connects right away.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Well done @sodamonkey. Nice work, and thanks for the mention. Loving mine on the combi.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

kenls said:


> Well done @sodamonkey. Nice work, and thanks for the mention. Loving mine on the combi.


Totally agree @sodamonkey Well done. It made me nervous.  Very interesting though.


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Here's mine. A beautiful watch...I like it very much: sharp display, good design, lot of functionalities...I only miss Tough solar .


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

A quick night shot, it comes up a bit more blue with the camera than how it looks to the naked eye:









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

sodamonkey said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Hmm, it may be just me, but that '2' and the '1' look too far apart.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

WES51 said:


> Hmm, it may be just me, but that '2' and the '1' look too far apart.


Looks pretty normal to me, think it's the shape and size makes you think that. If you check on a normal G showing 21 it looks similarly spaced out, otherwise the numbers would have to move across to fill the gap


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

WES51 said:


> Hmm, it may be just me, but that '2' and the '1' look too far apart.


Looks like they don't center the one. By the way, now you ruined it for me.... I cannot unsee this 

Edit: LCD screens don't do it either; they are all based off the number 8.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

If they centered the 1 the space between it and the : wouldn’t look right, so to maintain spacing (and keep it centered) everything would have to shift.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

babyivan said:


> Looks like they don't center the one. By the way, now you ruined it for me.... I cannot unsee this
> 
> Edit: LCD screens don't do it either; they are all based off the number 8.


Sorry, I did not mean to. But there seems to be something different, something better with how the LCD displays this. The spacing just never works out to be this extreme. Maybe because the LCD font is thicker? Anyhow, this type of situation just looks better for me on the LCD.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Yup, I can see it.

















Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdukesix (Apr 3, 2016)

I figured out how to ”calibrate” the distance in the running mode. My recorded distance was very consistent but always about 10% less than reality. After adding 3 inches on my profile height the distance is almost exactly spot on. It took a little trial error but the watch is now calculating for a slightly longer stride length which puts it spot on. YMMV of course.


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Don't know if it is already been discussed about; if not, I think this will wake up OCD's of many, IMHO 
Look at the misalignement on the bezel's writings...








EDIT: same happens on the other side of the bezel!


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

OCD level100 here. My bezel is aligned.


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah, not my case but I think someone could get mad at it XD. Anyhow, someone who share this "issue" too?


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

bigdukesix said:


> I figured out how to "calibrate" the distance in the running mode. My recorded distance was very consistent but always about 10% less than reality. After adding 3 inches on my profile height the distance is almost exactly spot on. It took a little trial error but the watch is now calculating for a slightly longer stride length which puts it spot on. YMMV of course.


Nice hack, bigdukesix! Probably one of the most important posts so far on this topic.


----------



## eclane (Apr 26, 2006)

Waiting for more inventory....


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

AstroAtlantique said:


> Don't know if it is already been discussed about; if not, I think this will wake up OCD's of many, IMHO
> Look at the misalignement on the bezel's writings...
> View attachment 15365151
> 
> EDIT: same happens on the other side of the bezel!


hooray! new watch has arrived! time to break out the microscope and super macro photos!!  😂

it looks maybe .5mm off and exaggerated by the camera angle. if youre worried about that then youd prob should focus more on those GIANT flakes of skin and dust all over it! 😱


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> hooray! new watch has arrived! time to break out the microscope and super macro photos!!  😂
> 
> it looks maybe .5mm off and exaggerated by the camera angle. if youre worried about that then youd prob should focus more on those GIANT flakes of skin and dust all over it! 😱


As I said in my previous post...that "issue" don't bother me at all😅. I thought that this could be helpful/informative to someone, I mean: Why not to share this? 😂


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

What is it about this watch?!

I had every intention of wearing one of my other G’s today, however, when I reached out to the watch box this morning, the GBX-100 was the one that I slapped on my wrist.

It can’t be relied on it to count my steps accurately (it nearly doubles the count of that shown on my Garmin).
The tide graph for me is about 1/2hr -1hr off (I’m no sailor (anymore) or surfer).
I don’t run or workout, (too much like hard work).

Anyway, back to my original question, What is it about this watch?! For me, its just so legible.


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

kenls said:


> What is it about this watch?!
> 
> I had every intention of wearing one of my other G's today, however, when I reached out to the watch box this morning, the GBX-100 was the one that I slapped on my wrist.
> 
> ...


Hi kenls, yeah...I found the step counter so unreliable too (double checked with huawei band and amazfit gts).
But my only "serious" complaint on this watch is the lack of hourly beep-beep, I hope they'll add this feature soon!
And, if I correctly interpreted your question, IMHO it's all about the fresh/new sensation that the MIP LCD gives to a rather entry/mid level GS: in a comparison between this and a classic GW-M5610 the GBX-100 feels much more premium to me. Also, the SS bezel is really a sharp feature!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hi kenls, yeah...I found the step counter so unreliable too (double checked with huawei band and amazfit gts).
> But my only "serious" complaint on this watch is the lack of hourly beep-beep, I hope they'll add this feature soon!
> And, if I correctly interpreted your question, IMHO it's all about the fresh/new sensation that the MIP LCD gives to a rather entry/mid level GS: in a comparison between this and a classic GW-M5610 the GBX-100 feels much more premium to me. Also, the SS bezel is really a sharp feature!


I can live without (and do) any BEEP at all. I thought I liked negative displays before, and even thought I loved my hydro'd negatives, but, this one is streets ahead. And no, I have no plans to hydro the GBX. (_Just yet anyway_)


----------



## Andy79 (Jun 26, 2019)

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hi kenls, yeah...I found the step counter so unreliable too (double checked with huawei band and amazfit gts).
> But my only "serious" complaint on this watch is the lack of hourly beep-beep, I hope they'll add this feature soon!
> And, if I correctly interpreted your question, IMHO it's all about the fresh/new sensation that the MIP LCD gives to a rather entry/mid level GS: in a comparison between this and a classic GW-M5610 the GBX-100 feels much more premium to me. Also, the SS bezel is really a sharp feature!


I totally agree. It's a fresh, new square G that looks different to previous others and that for me is what gives this watch it's unique appeal.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

kenls said:


> What is it about this watch?!
> 
> I had every intention of wearing one of my other G's today, however, when I reached out to the watch box this morning, the GBX-100 was the one that I slapped on my wrist.
> 
> ...


Mine went back on today as well

The whole tide thing is odd. I don't need any tide info at all for anything, but I've been comparing the local, (Portsmouth), tide times on the web to what the Move App/watch says.

Sometimes the app is only 10-20 minutes out, others it's a whole hour or so!! I don't understand that.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

My step counter is always within 1-2 percent of what my Google fit says. I walk about 15-20000 steps per day most days. It's always within 100-200 steps. I've been really surprised as I expected it to be way off. 
The tides seem to be 30 minutes off some days, other days they are within a minute. I can live with that. I only use it to know when the tide is high for swimming at a local pier. 
I love the watch. Very comfortable. Very nice shape and display to look at.


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

Re tides....is it possible to set your longitude/latitude and lunitidal interval manually?--by which I mean avoiding the app?

That should give accurate data.

Accurate tide info is crucial for me, so if it's proving unreliable it'll be a deal-breaker.

Casio sell watches for £20 with reliable tide function so it'll be irksome if this watch is too clever for it's own good.


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

You can set the latitude longitude and the time of high tide. It calculates everything from those inputs. 
Just checked mine now against a tide app. The next low tide is 7 minutes off and the next high tide is 20 minutes off. 
In saying that, I've checked various tide sites in the internet for a week known city near me and they are not all the same. Some are off slightly also.


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

mcgon1 said:


> You can set the latitude longitude and the time of high tide. It calculates everything from those inputs.
> Just checked mine now against a tide app. The next low tide is 7 minutes off and the next high tide is 20 minutes off.
> In saying that, I've checked various tide sites in the internet for a week known city near me and they are not all the same. Some are off slightly also.


 Thanks for this. Can you input that info without utilising the app? If so, is tide height info still showing?


----------



## mcgon1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Tide height does not show for custom locations you at yourself. I cannot see it can be configured. It only shows for the 3300 preset locations in the app.


----------



## rumbling (Aug 28, 2015)

The teal version is back in stock at g-shock.co.uk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a recent review of the GBX-100.


----------



## eclane (Apr 26, 2006)

Does the watch have an interval timer?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

eclane said:


> Does the watch have an interval timer?


Yes, it has an interval timer.



https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/3482_en/VPCVSYsyjurarb.html


----------



## eclane (Apr 26, 2006)

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, it has an interval timer.
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/3482_en/VPCVSYsyjurarb.html


Sweet and thanks for the link! I didn't have the 4 digit code and the model number failed.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

eclane said:


> Sweet and thanks for the link! I didn't have the 4 digit code and the model number failed.


For any watch you are interested in, if you use the casio international page, you'll get a direct link to its manual. Example for this very same watch:








GBX-100-1 | CASIO


A G-LIDE model that links to smartphones, from the G-SHOCK sports lineup. Tide information and sunrise/sunset times for about 3,300 locations around the world can easily be set using the dedicated app. The high-definition MIP LCD also improves visibility. Its ability to display tide graphs...




www.casio-intl.com




If you click in the blue button Operation Guide, it will bring you there.

You can see in the url of the "*Operation Guide*" button the module number, as well as in the landing page


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

*GBX-100-7ER In stock on G Shock UK*









GBX-100-7ER


GBX-100-7ER




g-shock.co.uk





Got one ordered 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Louno (Jul 20, 2020)

sodamonkey said:


> *GBX-100-7ER In stock on G Shock UK*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... and sent mine back to Casio. I haven't been able to fully embrace the look (shiny bezel) and the technology after one week of use. I love G-shocks for how simple they are and I didn't click with this one. The fact that basic functions like stopwatch and timer are impossible to set easily sealed its sort for me. I don't understand how Casio sacrificed such basic features of G-shock for unsatisfactory running programs. Seriously, whose enthusiast will use this watch for logging runs ? It would have been a perfect summer watch with just G-Lide features and timer to boil eggs on morning 

Unfortunately, despite its qualities (screen technology and screen layouts), i'm not sure this watch will fully convince anyone : too smart and phone dependent for core g-shock users, too cumbersome to use for those who wants a sport/smart watch. Still, I like the smart approach of Casio but this one wasn't for me !

Will follow this threads because it's obviously the future of G-Shock tho !

Enjoy your new watch guys !


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)

meanwhile...I just remembered my first GS was a G-LIDE: an old GLX-5600 from 2008...here it is next to the last GS I bought: the teal-blue GBX-100


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Lightning quick delivery as usual from G Shock UK, arrived today

I'm liking this more than the black, but then this is the version I first fancied anyway. I like the contrasting colours more, with the white light button, black buckle and keeper and the blue G-Lide logo to match the blue Start lettering on the watch.

The MIP display seems to go with the white resins better than how it looks on the black version too.

So flipping the black it will be.

These really are nice looking watches, I can't get over how much I like them! Hopefully more along the same sort of lines in the future.












































Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

sodamonkey said:


> Lightning quick delivery as usual from G Shock UK, arrived today
> 
> I'm liking this more than the black, but then this is the version I first fancied anyway. I like the contrasting colours more, with the white light button, black buckle and keeper and the blue G-Lide logo to match the blue Start lettering on the watch.
> 
> ...


Great looking G-LIDE @sodamonkey, I have to admit the contrast does look great. (Maybe if I could get a V1 Combi in white ).

Wear it in good health buddy. Oh, and I don't think you'll have much trouble flipping the black version.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

kenls said:


> Great looking G-LIDE @sodamonkey, I have to admit the contrast does look great. (Maybe if I could get a V1 Combi in white ).
> 
> Wear it in good health buddy. Oh, and I don't think you'll have much trouble flipping the black version.


Cheers Ken,

I agree with your flipping comment

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

sodamonkey said:


> Lightning quick delivery as usual from G Shock UK, arrived today
> 
> I'm liking this more than the black, but then this is the version I first fancied anyway. I like the contrasting colours more, with the white light button, black buckle and keeper and the blue G-Lide logo to match the blue Start lettering on the watch.
> 
> ...


Awesome! 

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Just a quick update on the tide times on the preset ports on the Move App.

The Android app had an update a few days ago for "bug fixes and performance".

I don't need the tide times but have been checking them for 3 days now due to a lot of you guys pointing out how wrong they were in the app compared to official times.

Well they're still wrong, (at least for my local port that I've set in the app), but "only" by roughly ½ an hour for all high and low tides.

Before they were anything from 20 mins to a whole hour out.

They at least seem a regular amount of time out now?

Has anyone else been keeping an eye since they updated their app?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

sodamonkey said:


> Just a quick update on the tide times on the preset ports on the Move App.
> 
> The Android app had an update a few days ago for "bug fixes and performance".
> 
> ...


I noticed that too @sodamonkey, consistently out by a "regular" amount.


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

Reed's Jewelers is overnighting it (black one) to me via UPS, at no charge.

Great customer service through and through!

Apparently, there's a group of us waiting on the same watch. She told me she was returning phone calls all morning regarding the GBX, HAHA!

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## dloop (Jul 25, 2020)

Hardware is nice, unfortunately, it fails miserably in its execution.

Tide times are consistently way off for many ports. The phone GShock Move App (v 1.6.0 android as I write this is abysmal) is not accounting for daylight savings time when it sends tide information to the watch, combine this with the inherit inaccuracy of approximated tide times and it can easily be off on tides by +-two hours. The manual says "Displayed information is intended for reference only. Do not use it for maritime navigation, etc.", but if this is going to be marketed as Tide watch it has to be accurate to within +-20 minutes to be useful. More than an hour and it is useless.
GShock support advised to enter the port information and high tide times manually on the watch, not the app. This is ridiculous because that is why we have a connected watch, but even if you do this you lose the tide amplitude information that is provided by the Move app, and the still the predictions are still often off by too much time.
You cannot adjust the tide screen to see a tide in the future, for example, 'tomorrow's tide'.
The GShock Move app has UI errors where it doesn't update the port name in the app until you send it to the watch twice.
In bright sunlight the screen is amazingly bright and beautiful, but in low light it is often not easy to read. Too often the font size Casio chose is just too small. 
The step counter is nice and appears accurate, but again the software folks messed this up. On the screen that you use to track your daily steps, arguably the screen you will want to be on if you are interested your daily steps, the current step count is in a font size that you have to strain to read in many conditions. That screen shows your step progress toward you goals for the entire week, which takes so much screen real estate that there is not enough space for the most important number you want to see--your current steps. They should have a separate screen that shows current steps in a bigger font and drop all of the previous day information.
The GBX100 hardware is quite nice IMO, but they really need to look at how they test this with actual users. So much of this was avoidable.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent pics. Just ordered on in Canada and wasn't sure on my colour choice, but now seeing your post I am confident of the decision I made.



sodamonkey said:


> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## unknown123 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Just picked mine up and I noticed the screen was dark...it was in power saving mode. I guess I missed that in the specs. That was a nice little surprise!


Where is this power saving mode? Does it turn the screen totally off? My screen seems dark


----------



## unknown123 (Aug 3, 2020)

dloop said:


> Hardware is nice, unfortunately, it fails miserably in its execution.
> 
> Tide times are consistently way off for many ports. The phone GShock Move App (v 1.6.0 android as I write this is abysmal) is not accounting for daylight savings time when it sends tide information to the watch, combine this with the inherit inaccuracy of approximated tide times and it can easily be off on tides by +-two hours. The manual says "Displayed information is intended for reference only. Do not use it for maritime navigation, etc.", but if this is going to be marketed as Tide watch it has to be accurate to within +-20 minutes to be useful. More than an hour and it is useless.
> GShock support advised to enter the port information and high tide times manually on the watch, not the app. This is ridiculous because that is why we have a connected watch, but even if you do this you lose the tide amplitude information that is provided by the Move app, and the still the predictions are still often off by too much time.
> ...


agree, I received mine today and to say very disappointed is an understatement. I bought it mainly for tide info and it is way off. Step counter is horribly inaccurate, I will try to get a refund


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

unknown123 said:


> Where is this power saving mode? Does it turn the screen totally off? My screen seems dark


Yup, screen goes blank


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

And it's here










_"boys support boys"_


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Relojesdemoda and Macys have the white strap variant in stock as of this posting....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

babyivan said:


> And it's here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoorah!!

Nice to see it mate

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

sodamonkey said:


> Hoorah!!
> 
> Nice to see it mate
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Thanks! @sodamonkey

The black appeals to me the most. I might just flip the teal.

_"boys support boys"_


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

ABTW has posted a hands-on article about the GBX-100.









Hands-On: Casio G-Shock G-Lide GBX100-2 Tide Chart Watch | aBlogtoWatch


The new G-Shock G-LideGBX100-2 Tide Chart watch, with original photos, expert analysis, specs, and price.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## tendousj (Mar 5, 2016)

Can you use aftermarket dw5600 combi bracelet?


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Technically I'd say yes.

But I think it will be a very tight fit.

I tried to put the NATO adapters on there but not enough slack to squeeze in the pins.

If you ever managed to get it together I'd worry you'd never get it apart without breaking, bending or cutting something.


----------



## tendousj (Mar 5, 2016)

Phreddo said:


> Technically I'd say yes.
> 
> But I think it will be a very tight fit.
> 
> ...


Thank you. So what is the alternative I have, for better fitting? Dw5600 normal strap also will be tight fitting?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

I have a v1 combi on mine. See post #325 in this thread. The only “issue” I found , was that the spring bars from the GBX-100 were a tight fit in the bracelet.


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

kenls said:


> Probably should post this in "Custom Squares".
> 
> Never really been a fan of straps (except the GW-5000) so here's my GBX-100 on a V1 combi.
> 
> ...


What bracelet model is that?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## WWhite (Aug 20, 2019)

dloop said:


> Hardware is nice, unfortunately, it fails miserably in its execution.
> 
> Tide times are consistently way off for many ports. The phone GShock Move App (v 1.6.0 android as I write this is abysmal) is not accounting for daylight savings time when it sends tide information to the watch, combine this with the inherit inaccuracy of approximated tide times and it can easily be off on tides by +-two hours. The manual says "Displayed information is intended for reference only. Do not use it for maritime navigation, etc.", but if this is going to be marketed as Tide watch it has to be accurate to within +-20 minutes to be useful. More than an hour and it is useless.
> GShock support advised to enter the port information and high tide times manually on the watch, not the app. This is ridiculous because that is why we have a connected watch, but even if you do this you lose the tide amplitude information that is provided by the Move app, and the still the predictions are still often off by too much time.
> ...


Totally agreed with this.

When i set a personalized tide, there's a problem with DST, for sample i set "13H30", time sent to watch is "14h30".
Then, time is not ok. 1 hour too late.
I need to send "12h30" to have "13h30" in watch displayed time, which is finally false too.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

anto1980 said:


> What bracelet model is that?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Its a V1 combi bracelet. Bought HERE


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

gshock highfashion has posted a GBX-100 teardown video.


----------



## WWhite (Aug 20, 2019)

If you don't Bluetooth sync the watch, how long tide datas can be displayed ?


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> gshock highfashion has posted a GBX-100 teardown video.


Interesting video @GaryK30 , watched that last night


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296143660849995783


----------



## Dan GSR (Jun 28, 2011)

anyone make a metal bezel for these ?


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

It's been a while since I've had a white g-shock, has anyone had any discoloring of the white straps?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

stage12m said:


> It's been a while since I've had a white g-shock, has anyone had any discoloring of the white straps?


its white, of course its going to show dirt more than a dark colour, just the same as it would on a white shirt or shoes. that said, if it has a gloss or satin finish it will stand up to wear a bit more that a standard matte resin. ive yet to see one in the flesh but there have been Glides in the past that point to the former.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> its white, of course its going to show dirt more than a dark colour, just the same as it would on a white shirt or shoes. that said, if it has a gloss or satin finish it will stand up to wear a bit more that a standard matte resin. ive yet to see one in the flesh but there have been Glides in the past that point to the former.


According to this gshock highfashion video, the white strap has a matte finish. He discusses it at about the 5:30 point in the video.


----------



## sean.douglas2 (May 3, 2018)

I Have the GBH1000 White strap exactly same as the Glide strap. I can say after having it over month and using it daily on my bike in all weathers the strap stays white. Having said that give it a a year and then ask me. I can concur, the white strap has a matte finish.


----------



## tendousj (Mar 5, 2016)

G move app ask for the region you want to register. Any differences between the region and which should I choose?


----------



## coffeewatch (Sep 20, 2016)

Recently received a GBX-100-1. It is my only digital watch and while I bought it for its general set of features, it was primarily because of the looks of the screen and bezel, and how they complimented each other.

It is motivating me to learn more about the tides. I stumbled upon this video from Tom Scott that was an interesting discussion of sea level:




When then lead me to the NASA website he referenced and then later over to the website:
A Global Ocean Tide Model From TOPEX/POSEIDON Altimetry: GOT99.2, where the PDF linked on that webpage gives a lot more details than I care to read. This wikipedia page is much more readable about the effort to map the topology and tides: TOPEX/Poseidon - Wikipedia


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Maverick reviews the GBX-100. He's really fixated on the lack of the hourly chime.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> Maverick reviews the GBX-100. He's really fixated on the lack of the hourly chime.


Haha. Really!


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> Maverick reviews the GBX-100. He's really fixated on the lack of the hourly chime.


Unable to manually reset the seconds bugs me more...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

pfmail said:


> Unable to manually reset the seconds bugs me more...


Yes, that is a very odd limitation, as is the inability to "fast scroll" values when changing settings.


----------



## bigdukesix (Apr 3, 2016)

It’s getting a little chilly where I am and I had to put a jacket on this morning. I instantly realized this isn’t going to be a Fall/Winter watch for me. It’s just too bulky under a jacket sleeve. I’ll continue to wear it when I go for a run but, unfortunately, it’s not going to see a lot of use until next Spring. I really hope Casio puts this display technology into some smaller watches!


----------



## coffeewatch (Sep 20, 2016)

For those with the teal strap and a Makita power tool....how close are the shades of teal? Here is a black gbx100-1 with a Makita impact driver:


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

How is the band/strap of this model? Based on the videos I've watched on Youtube, it's got a rubbery/elastic softness so I presume it's at least as comfy as the GW-5000.

Can any owners here chime in and tell me how comfy the strap/band is on the wrist?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

pfmail said:


> Unable to manually reset the seconds bugs me more...


Does it have to be sync'd to phone in order to set time ?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> Does it have to be sync'd to phone in order to set time ?


Yes, if you want to set the seconds.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

entropy96 said:


> How is the band/strap of this model? Based on the videos I've watched on Youtube, it's got a rubbery/elastic softness so I presume it's at least as comfy as the GW-5000.
> 
> Can any owners here chime in and tell me how comfy the strap/band is on the wrist?


The strap is indeed very soft and flexible, lightweight too!

The one thing that I personally don't like is that for whatever reason, Casio decided to leave approx 25mm, (just measured), of bare strap after the last holes.

The keeper "locks" into the holes with little lugs and when you leave it on those last holes, you get 20mm of strap hanging out!

Luckily the keeper does stay ok if you move it to the end of the strap.
















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeewatch (Sep 20, 2016)

sodamonkey said:


> The strap is indeed very soft and flexible, lightweight too!
> 
> The one thing that I personally don't like is that for whatever reason, Casio decided to leave approx 25mm, (just measured), of bare strap after the last holes.
> 
> ...


I wonder if that was intentional, to allow of the keeper to be worn "locked" or "unlocked". I mainly wear mine with the keeper at the tip so that it is easy to remove the watch. A squeeze of the keeper will help disengage the keeper when it is locked in, but I sometimes struggle with it so much that I think the strap or the spring bars will have a shortened life. I like the locking feature for swimming, but not for everyday wear.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

coffeewatch said:


> I wonder if that was intentional, to allow of the keeper to be worn "locked" or "unlocked". I mainly wear mine with the keeper at the tip so that it is easy to remove the watch. A squeeze of the keeper will help disengage the keeper when it is locked in, but I sometimes struggle with it so much that I think the strap or the spring bars will have a shortened life. I like the locking feature for swimming, but not for everyday wear.


Not sure TBH.

Either way, I like the locking feature, but I can't get on with any long length of strap at the end, it just annoys me

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

So, this has been the first G-Shock I have been interested in, primarily for the clear display, good night lighting and the tide chart sunset and moon phases - for fishing. 

But apparently, the tide functions don’t actually work?!? Is this still the case? What a waste if they have not gotten the app updated to display accurate data. Not going to spend $100 + on a G just because it is good looking and has a nice display. 

Really flummoxed here. I thought Casio had its act together. I’ve not followed G-Shock developments, but presume this is out of the ordinary and quite a debacle.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, that is a very odd limitation, as is the inability to "fast scroll" values when changing settings.


Fast scroll might be another limitation due to the new display refresh rate not high enough? Similar to stopwatch without 1/100th seconds.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

coffeewatch said:


> I wonder if that was intentional, to allow of the keeper to be worn "locked" or "unlocked". I mainly wear mine with the keeper at the tip so that it is easy to remove the watch. A squeeze of the keeper will help disengage the keeper when it is locked in, but I sometimes struggle with it so much that I think the strap or the spring bars will have a shortened life. I like the locking feature for swimming, but not for everyday wear.


If "unlocked", wouldn't the protrusion inside the keeper stick out and make keeper unable to stay flat? You know the part that would slot into the holes otherwise?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric.S said:


> Fast scroll might be another limitation due to the new display refresh rate not high enough? Similar to stopwatch without 1/100th seconds.


Probably, but it's still annoying. Not everyone wants to use the app all the time to make settings changes.

But if they sell well, and they seem to be doing so, I guess Casio has no motivation to fix any of the limitations.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

GaryK30 said:


> Probably, but it's still annoying. Not everyone wants to use the app all the time to make settings changes.
> 
> But if they sell well, and they seem to be doing so, I guess Casio has no motivation to fix any of the limitations.


Is Garmin's display of same technology? They seem to be sharp and have 1/100th stopwatch.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Eric.S said:


> Is Garmin's display of same technology? They seem to be sharp and have 1/100th stopwatch.


I believe it is the same or very similar, at least on the Instinct and Instinct Solar, according to some posts by others who seem to know.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Watch Geek has posted a GBX-100 setup and functions video.


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

Eric.S said:


> Fast scroll might be another limitation due to the new display refresh rate not high enough? Similar to stopwatch without 1/100th seconds.


Dont think soo. Garmin have same displays and they can do so. It dosent have to scroll faster.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Dracer said:


> Dont think soo. Garmin have same displays and they can do so. It dosent have to scroll faster.


Ah. Someone in the forum mentioned before that the reason GBX-100 stopwatch doesn't have 1/100th second is because the new MIP display refresh rate is not fast enough. I don't know the technology but am always curious on why other watches with similar display (at least looks similar to me) have no such issue, such as Garmin.

So if the claimed reason is false, maybe it's simply because of a bad design on Casio's part.


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

Eric.S said:


> If "unlocked", wouldn't the protrusion inside the keeper stick out and make keeper unable to stay flat? You know the part that would slot into the holes otherwise?


It does, but it's hardly noticeable, and actually manages to stay in place 99% of the time.

It moves slightly every now and again like "normal" G-Shock keepers do, but not so much to be annoying.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

Dracer said:


> Dont think soo. Garmin have same displays and they can do so. It dosent have to scroll faster.


Garmin instinct have first 5 seconds. Screen looks ok with the speed


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, the GBX-100 has to last 2 years on a 235mAh CR2032, or 117.5mAh/year, or 0.32mAh/day, which means an average of .013mA (13uA) draw continuous.

I'm not saying that's why the GBX-100 has so many compromises (there are quite a few UI quirks with the watch that really have nothing to do with power - at least on the surface of it) but that's not to say that some of the peculiar limitations of the watch aren't necessarily related to power utilization.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

According to this video, the GBX-100-2 (teal) has already been discontinued. See the 10:30 point in the video.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

GaryK30 said:


> According to this video, the GBX-100-2 (teal) has already been discontinued. See the 10:30 point in the video.


Wow, I'm kind of surprised by that. Well, glad I picked up the teal then.


----------



## samithesami (Nov 16, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, I'm kind of surprised by that. Well, glad I picked up the teal then.


i now regret passing on the teal and getting the black!!!!!!


----------



## coffeewatch (Sep 20, 2016)

Eric.S said:


> If "unlocked", wouldn't the protrusion inside the keeper stick out and make keeper unable to stay flat? You know the part that would slot into the holes otherwise?


I am slow to respond, but I agree with @sodamonkey, that wearing the keeper near the tip of the strap to keep it "unlocked" is barely noticeable in how it looks and feels on the wrist. Either locked or unlocked is about the same. I normally wear the strap fastened on the 7th strap hole, so an unlocked keeper ends up on the outer side of the wrist, just as it curves upward, so it ends up in a good spot to nestle into the wrist and not to interfere with anything.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

ABTW reviews the GBX-100.


----------



## tendousj (Mar 5, 2016)

Update coming


----------



## velkillmer (Jan 7, 2021)

hello everyone. I bought it on ebay for $ 155, including the Black Friday coupon. I was ready to put up with all the shortcomings, but not with a weak vibration. It's almost gone. It is strange that in the last version (gb5600, gb6900) with vibra everything was fine. Who knows how to make the vibration last longer? ( I tried using the gadgedbridge 0.51.0 app, where you can add a repeat vibration to an incoming call, but this is not enough)


----------



## velkillmer (Jan 7, 2021)

upd: я получил ответ от casio. они не планируют ничего делать с вибрацией... печалью...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

New limited edition GBX-100 collab.









Ron Herman x G-Shock GBX-100 Collaboration for 2021


Ron Herman, the Southern California-based clothing brand that has over twenty stores in Japan, regularly uses G-LIDE surfing models for its annual G-Shock




www.g-central.com


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

New GBX-100 models.









G-LIDE GBX-100NS-1 and GBX-100NS-4 Night Surfing Editions


G-Shock is adding two new models to the popular G-LIDE GBX-100 series. The GBX-100NS-1 and GBX-100NS-4 are inspired by night surfing, with both models housed




www.g-central.com


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

The GBX-100NS-1 looks fantastic, if only these were MB6 + Solar!


----------



## BinomialSpider (Mar 11, 2012)

babylon19 said:


> The GBX-100NS-1 looks fantastic, if only these were MB6 + Solar!


Given that the GBX100 assumes it has a continuous Bluetooth connection to your phone... I think there's a good argument to be made for a disconnected G-Lide that uses the GBX100's excellent display, but adding MB6 to the GBX100 itself would make no sense...

I've had my GBX100 for a few weeks now, and I find it to be a minimally-offensive "connected" watch. I suppose this is a niche market, but I like mine and have been wearing it daily.

Note that when/if the GBX100 can't maintain its connection to your phone (phone! phone! where did you go?!?), it blinks the Bluetooth indicator (upper left of display) every second. (Can't refresh the display more than once a second, or else it loses the MIP display's battery-life benefit...) So it expects that it will usually be connected to your phone, so it can pull accurate time from an Internet time server, whenever it likes.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

The blacked out Night Surfing version of the GBX-100 is now available on GShock.com. It's priced at $180 ($20 more than the other models).









Men's Digital Watches - Tough, Water Resistant Digital Watches | G-SHOCK | CASIO


Shop the best digital watches for Men and Women by G-SHOCK. These tough yet stylish watches allow for superior functionality that can be used on any occasion.




www.gshock.com


----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

GBX-100NS-1JF which I pre-ordered a few days ago from Seiya-san just arrived


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

Black on black does look very nice!

Anyone got a negative display black IP B5000 they can get some side by side shots? I think that would be an interesting comparison.


----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't need the tide info or training functions. Just wanted to have the option to be alerted to incoming calls and messages on the wrist. I usually keep my phone on silent and the vibration alarm is easy to miss if the phone is in coat pocket. I have tried multiple full smartwatches and hated them all. My current favorite notification watch is the semi-smart Garmin Instinct, but wanted to get the same capability also in a G-shock. First impression is that GBX-100 wins in good looks and cool-factor while the Instinct is a clear winner in usability, features and software quality. Neither can beat the GW-5000 in style or coolness though.


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

Piter_De_Vries said:


> Neither can beat the GW-5000 in style or coolness though.


GMW-B5000 beats it in my opinion!


----------



## FROG (Nov 17, 2009)

Piter_De_Vries said:


> GBX-100NS-1JF which I pre-ordered a few days ago from Seiya-san just arrived
> View attachment 15830184


That looks super dope


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

I love this MIP display. Casio PLEASE release more squares with MIP display.


----------



## babylon19 (Aug 9, 2019)

cousswrc said:


> I love this MIP display. Casio PLEASE release more squares with MIP display.


+MB6 + Tough Solar too!


----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

Does anyone know how to erase all messages and notifications from the watch? The option to reset all settings does not seem to erase the received notifications. I've decided to not keep the watch and would like to erase all personal data before selling it.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Piter_De_Vries said:


> Does anyone know how to erase all messages and notifications from the watch? The option to reset all settings does not seem to erase the received notifications. I've decided to not keep the watch and would like to erase all personal data before selling it.


Have you tried this?



https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/3482_en/VPCVSYdnnhzddd.html


----------



## Piter_De_Vries (Apr 23, 2020)

GaryK30 said:


> Have you tried this?
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/3482_en/VPCVSYdnnhzddd.html


Thank you! That did the trick!


----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)

Just got this in today. I'm really appreciating the display and overall tactical look with the black bezel. I am having an issue syncing over my location from the app to the watch so I can get sun and moon date for my location. I also have a GMWB5000 and have had no issues with the GShock Connect app whereas the GShock Move app seems a bit glitchy. I'd be happy just to get this data point to sync over so i don't have to manually enter my coordinates.


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I recently started surfing and ordered this surfer-marketed watch. I am wondering if the software problems that I read about have been solved during the past year.

With that I mean that the tides are displayed correctly, and that it is possible to check the tides for upcoming days to decide at what time to hit the beach.

I found that 2 new versions of this watch have recently been released, leading me to believe that Casio is in this for the long(er) run. Which might mean they put some effort into fixing bugs and UX problems.

Have any newer firmware versions been released?


----------



## Kimpylonko (Jul 6, 2021)

mcgon1 said:


> Watched arrived today. Very happy minus a slight imperfection on the keeper, not sure if just cosmetic or anything to be concerned about. Thoughts? Maybe I'm overly particular.
> Hesitant to send the watch back given no chance of a replacement due to lack of stock. If it's an issue I guess a replacement keeper could be sent when available. If it's cosmetic only, perhaps I can live with it. Only negative so far.


Mine is exactly the same. I think all the straps have that imperfection.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Are these watches able to show date in DD/MM format we mostly use in Europe?


----------



## sodamonkey (Aug 25, 2013)

cousswrc said:


> Are these watches able to show date in DD/MM format we mostly use in Europe?


Nope, it's either set via the Move app & Bluetooth, (so the watch runs it's time from whatever your phone says), where there's no choice of format, or manually on the watch but again with no format choices, just yyyy/mm/dd.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

The software is letting a perfectly good watch down.


----------



## thaeffman (May 23, 2020)

Has anyone had any issues with their GBX-100 not vibrating. Just got the watch in today and no matter what I change in the app or on the watch itself, it refuses to vibrate. No vibration on button presses, none for the alarms, timer, notifications etc. I've reset the watch, unpaired it and repaired it and still nothing. Will shoot a message to Casio tomorrow but I'm hoping someone here has a solution. Kinda bummed because the vibe alarm in combination with the interval timer would've made this a killer workout watch.

EDIT: Problem solved in post 501


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

thaeffman said:


> Has anyone had any issues with their GBX-100 not vibrating. Just got the watch in today and no matter what I change in the app or on the watch itself, it refuses to vibrate. No vibration on button presses, none for the alarms, timer, notifications etc. I've reset the watch, unpaired it and repaired it and still nothing. Will shoot a message to Casio tomorrow but I'm hoping someone here has a solution. Kinda bummed because the vibe alarm in combination with the interval timer would've made this a killer workout watch.


Never had a problem with mine. Is it showing 'VIB' at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## thaeffman (May 23, 2020)

I managed to solve it! Curiosity got the better of me and I started to take apart the watch to see if I could locate the problem. Part way through taking the bezel off It started buzzing. I don't know what I did exactly but it's working now 





mrwomble said:


> Never had a problem with mine. Is it showing 'VIB' at the bottom of the screen?


Yes VIB was showing on screen all throughout. Strange problem.....oh well hopefully it stays fixed.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't believe it was just last year that this watch (GBX-100) was released. It seemed like such a long year. Anyway, it looks dated now with the new GBD-200, even though that really is just a repackaged GBX-100.

I've seen a few GBX-100's in a local Zumiez along side with large number of GA2100s in various colors. My wallet is safe since I wasn't impressed with neither. For those in US, if you are looking for these 2 models, that's one place to look.


----------



## The original Booker (Jan 2, 2021)

Just picked up one of these in the weekend. I didn't realize they had been released, just stumbled across them a few weeks ago and looked around at reviews, etc before buying. I'll mainly just use it as a simple watch, maybe use stopwatch and 2nd time zone, but don't really care about the "smart" features or tide functions - and I suspect many are in the same boat.

It's great, so comfy and light. Legibility is fantastic - better than a F91W with positive display I have at hand. It also doesn't look or feel too substantial, which is my concern with some G-shocks. All in all, probably the nicest watch in the more affordable spectrum I've put on in a long time. The only thing I'd change is the grooves/catches for the keeper stop so far from the end of the strap that you end up with the end of the strap sticking out. I might try and wrap an extra keeper on it somehow - or just cut the end the strap!


----------



## nino_amazfit (Jun 30, 2021)

hello. I have a gbx 100, and I have the problem that there are no more notifications on the cell phone and the watch keeps showing me unread notifications. has anyone been able to fix this? Thank you


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

nino_amazfit said:


> hello. I have a gbx 100, and I have the problem that there are no more notifications on the cell phone and the watch keeps showing me unread notifications. has anyone been able to fix this? Thank you


1/ delete the app on your phone
2/ reset / disconnect the Gshock
3/ install the app again
4/ setup the Gshock with the app again

next time, please create a new thread asking for help - instead of hiding it in a long thread like this, most of the time, long time members would not care to come in since they already anticipated in a thread, if they don't come in, they can't see your question to help


----------



## nino_amazfit (Jun 30, 2021)

hello. After a few years of use, and the vibration motor wears out, will it be replaceable?
I don't think it's eternal like the sound


----------



## nino_amazfit (Jun 30, 2021)

g-fob2 said:


> 1/ delete the app on your phone
> 2/ reset / disconnect the Gshock
> 3/ install the app again
> 4/ setup the Gshock with the app again
> ...


thank you!


----------



## nino_amazfit (Jun 30, 2021)

g-fob2 said:


> 1/ delete the app on your phone
> 2/ reset / disconnect the Gshock
> 3/ install the app again
> 4/ setup the Gshock with the app again
> ...



really thanks!
I was already thinking about returning the watch. It was driving me crazy the messages that were not deleted.
I'm very happy.

What remains for me to know is that when I upload a video on WhatsApp, a lot of notifications appear one after the other. and I have to disconnect the bluetooth until I finish


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

nino_amazfit said:


> hello. After a few years of use, and the vibration motor wears out, will it be replaceable?
> I don't think it's eternal like the sound
> View attachment 16847368


technically yes, but in this forum, there are very few guys who can reach to that level -

the MORE IMPORTANT question to most of us is: IS IT WORTH IT? the skill, the time, the tools, and the replacement part 
while the Gshock only costs from 3 to 1 days of wage? or even a few hours of doing nothing at work for some of them


----------



## g-fob2 (Jun 17, 2016)

nino_amazfit said:


> really thanks!
> I was already thinking about returning the watch. It was driving me crazy the messages that were not deleted.
> I'm very happy.
> 
> What remains for me to know is that when I upload a video on WhatsApp, a lot of notifications appear one after the other. and I have to disconnect the bluetooth until I finish


is that an Android phone? you can control the "notification" option for WhatsApp in the phone's setting 
- I don't use WhatsApp that much so I don't know whether it is a bug or what


----------



## nino_amazfit (Jun 30, 2021)

g-fob2 said:


> ¿Es un teléfono con Android? puede controlar la opción de "notificación" para WhatsApp en la configuración del teléfono
> - No uso mucho WhatsApp, así que no sé si es un error o qué.
> [/COTIZAR]


is a samsung j7 with android 9
no, can not control the notifications. all notification received


----------



## josh_po78 (2 mo ago)

Hey Guy, I'm considering buying the GBX100. I really do like the looks, but I'm afraid it might not wear good on my 6 inch wrist. What are your thoughts? Previously I was considering buying a GA2100 as it wears "smaller" than other g shocks.

Is there any one here with GBX100 and 6 inch wrist? Could you share your thoughts, or better share a picture? Preferably a mirror one?


----------

